# Poor Responder.................part 34



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes

 

Natasha xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Bugle - Congrats on being PUPO    So we could be looking at triplets again for team PR    Sorry to hear you didn't get any frosties    When's you test date?  You need to get a ticker going lady  

Nicks - Yep, 13 weeks and still got m/s...grrrrr.....   Sorry to hear you're being kept awake by the LO.  At least you don't have to get up for work in the morning.  Hope you have a better night tonight.

Ophelia - Great news on the embies - may they continue to divide and conquer for the next 8/9 months   

Odette - I admire your positivity and what a great chance of success you have with DE.  This time next year you'll be a Mummy   

 to everyone else  

xxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Am hoping you can offer me some comfort. Had my Day 10 scan today (1st ICSI, severe MFI). I was convinced that as it's MFI and I feel so enormous and have had egg white C/M since day 3 of stimming that I was full of eggs. Not so, they said I had responded poorly and only have 4 viable follicles. Actually had 7-8 but 1 was massive and they said it was over mature (was 33mm) and 2-3 are too small. I feel so disappointed and scared now as we don't even know if we'll have any sperm next week. How mnay more hurldes can we face??

I have to stimm for 2 extra days and have HCG on Sunday night. So Tue is the next scary day. I know we only need one but...just can't help being very anxious now. Ive been soooo positive up to now which is maybe why i've come down with more of a bump.

Do you ladies know what cases poor reponse? Is there anything I can do between now and Tuesday? Any advice?

Thanks in advance
Spoony x


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,


Bugle, congratualtions on the ET.  3 embies transfered is great news.   Have a good journey home.

Steph, I hope you had a good journey and have settled in to your hotel.

Ophelia, great news on your fertilisation.  Good luck tomorrow.   

Sarah, really hope all's going well with your friend. And that you are having a good lunch with Beach. 

Merse, hope you're holding up ok.  Sending lots of   .

Inc, I know what you mean about being negative.  I sometimes think that if I'm negative I can protect myself from disappointment and pain if things don't work out.  But it doesn't work - I still get very disapointed. I think it's better to be try to be open about hopes and  deal with the disappointment and pain that come if things don't work out. Sometimes I also catch myself thinking if I  don't expect things to work, maybe they will.  Like if you don't tell anyone if you've got a job interview you'll get the job. But again it doesn't work like this.  Anyway, I'm thinking of you and hoping you're managing to reach a decision that will bring some resolution. 

Odette, thanks for sharing your thoughts on that book with us.  I really respect your courage and determination. 

Hope everybody else is well and has a good things planned for the weekend.

xxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Spoony 

Just read your post.  I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time.  I really understand how upsetting a poor response is, as do all the other ladies on here. IVF/ICSI is such a roller coaster.

But you're right to remember that it only takes one egg and one sperm! Four viable follicles is not a disaster!  Also you still have till Tuesday so it's possible that some of the small ones may get bigger.  They can grow very fast a the end.

The most important thing is to try not to panic as stress is the worst thing (easier said than done I know).  Sending you loadds of     


xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi babyspoons....

I'm not sure I can help you entirely as I'm not classed as a poor responder (the opposite which isn't necessarily always good thing) and I'm sure the other ladies on here will be able to advise you much better but thought I may be able to offer you a little bit of positivity....

Firstly, as it's your first IVF, it's a little bit like a "trial" as they have no idea how you'll respond to the drugs so they do have to take things a bit carefully but it looks like you're in good hands if they're getting you to stim for a while longer.

I know it's easier said than done but try not to be too disheartened.  You've still got a few days to go and in that time, things could change.

With our first IVF, at first stimms scan (after about 5 injections I think it was) I also only had 4 good size follicles...I had about 10/11 follicles but most were too small and I had responded a little slower than expected so they upped my dose my Gonal F (with you they're getting you to stim for longer so similar idea)...and by time of EC I had 21 follies and they collected 10 good healthy eggs.  I know your situation is a little different as you're further on that I was but it's still possible.

There are plenty of stories on these boards of ladies starting off with only a few follies but then there's a growth spurt and/or drugs increased/stimm time lengthened and they end up with a few more healthy eggs 

Keep up with a good protein diet, drink at least 2 litres of water a day and make sure you keep your belly covered and warm at all times as this encourages follie growth (I always use heated wheatbag).

If it does happen that you only get a few follicles and few eggs, remember that it's quality over quantity and there are lots of ladies who only get a few eggs but still go on to get that wonderful BFP.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Guys

Spoony, I too have had a disappointing scan today. It was my day 8 scan and there were only 4 follies - 2 at 4mm and the other 2 at 7 and 8mm. Thie is my worse response so far, but they will carry on with the stims and keep scanning me next week to monitor progress. At my old clinic, my last tx I had 8 follies at this stage but with 2 dominant ones that they didn't want to lose so they didn't want to extend stimming for too long. At least this time they can carry on with the stims and who knows? Come Monday some more may have appeared.

Please could you tell me of any stories you know of people starting off slow like this and suddenly producing more juicy follies. I am close to giving up at the moment, so am in need of a boost (not a cadbury's one - had 2 of those this afternoon in defiance!)
HELP PLEASE
Love
C


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Babyspoons - I'm sure that other ladies here can help you more than me but I think that sometimes they simply don't know what causes poor response and the first try is often a matter of "hit and miss" in getting the stims right.  If you are fairly young and the basic tests come back ok most clinics will start you on a low dose of stims because of OHSS concerns.  Hence, it may simply be that you need a bit more of a boost and the'll bear that in mind if you need a next time.  That said, as Francie said, 4 is not a disaster and you have every right to stay positive. 

Bugle - sorry about no frosties but what a crop of eggs and 3 embies on board!!!  Take it easy know and we are all 

Odette - I really admire you... your future child is very lucky.

Ophelia - congrats on fertilisation - now we    

Merse -  

Inc - I see what you are trying to do but please take care   - I'd hate to see your experiment backfire and you plunge into deeper depression.  Just be careful.

Sarah/Beach - enjoy lunch

My is on day 4 of stims and she is feeling very tender and sore. Because of her FSH she is on the highest dose so it may be that which is making her so uncomfortable.  Any tips/hints

love to everyone...


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beach – It was lovely to meet you today, great to have a good old natter as the northern contingent of Team PR.

Ophelia – Oh my goodness how spooky was that psychic. I so believe in all of that. Lets hope she’s right 
Great news about your little embies dividing too    

Nicks – Wow look at that perfect bump. Beach and I had a lovely afternoon of stuffing our faces and chit chatting. 

Laura – How’s the new kitchen you domestic goddess you!!

Bugle – sticky vibes being sent to you and lots of babydust  Congrats on being PUPO.

Gabs   When are you off then??

Odette – That’s such a really healthy way to look at things. We can’t change our situations so we just have to make the best of them and try to keep our lives ticking over. You sound as though you are doing well and you’re looking forward to starting the next chapter of your journey. Sending you a big  
I went onto the DE newbies thread for a little look as although we are having another go at IVF with our own eggs, I’m realistic enough to know that I might still be going down the DE route and I looked at Wannabe mum’s montage for her son, how sad is that? I sat crying at my PC, she’s so brave and so are you  

Em – Just looked at the posts….13 weeks whey hey!!!! Hope the m/s isn’t getting you down too much  

Spoony – Is this your first attempt? I only had 5 follies at trigger but they managed to get 7 eggs so don’t be too down. You never know what the outcome will be until after EC. I know that’s little consolation but hang in there matey. You are in good company on this thread  

Francie – Thanks for your message about Katie and the Twins, all is well so far, they are in Special care but they aren’t on ventilators so that’s got to be good. Beach and I had a lovely afternoon of putting the world to rights.

Cath – My friend at CARE had her day 8 scan and only had 3 follies and they were all small, she’s been back today and two more have appeared and all 5 are a decent size. Keep the faith hun and keep us posted xx

Little Jenny – Hiya Honey, there’s not much that you can do while stimming to be honest, you get very bloated and it gets more and more painful unfortunately. Hope your sister isn’t suffering too much. They will monitor her closely anyway and may need to alter her dose if she’s in too much discomfort. Send her our love.

Hello to the rest of the gang
Love Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a quick post from me so that I don't lose the thread.x 

Bugle- congratulations on being PUPO x x x 

Sarah- am glad you're home safe, sent a text and tried to call you to make sure you were ok.  Thanks for today it was really nice and I'd love to do it again if I've not put you off x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Us and our mobile phones Beach, I am sat upstairs on the PC and phone is in the big sac that I call a bag downstairs. How long did it take you to get back? I was back in Bury by 5. Went to Asda to get the twins a little pressie from Auntie Sarah & Uncle Paul, the tiniest size that they had was tiny baby for 6lb'ers so had to get two little outfits in that size, (they'll bury them at the mo) and a two little teddies to go into their incubators.

Had a lovely afternoon and I'm here for you whenever you need me matey   We'll get something organised again soon chick xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Babyspoons - quality not quantity is our motto on this thread! I bet they're top quality eggs - try not to worry. We had issues with both too, as DH has been snipped so long. But we did ok!

LilJen - I don't think your sis should be feeling tender and sore yet - might be worth her asking for an earlier scan to make sure she's not being over-stimulated?

Cath - same to you - quality is what counts. Four is fine for day 8.

Natasha - the very best of luck for your next tx. How are you feeling about it all?

Francie - positive visualisation is always good, isn't it?

Emma - that is so a girl you have on board there! Are you bumpy yet?

Bugle - ET at the Jin is such a revelation, isn't it? You really feel everything's been done to ensure success.

Odette - good to hear you feeling up and at em.

Nicks - do they check if the baby's engaged at this stage? I'm sure they must do.

Well, Bogbreath the Boil made a resurgence yesterday, and has just burst AGAIN. Ugh. I feel about as attractive as a day-old fart in a spacesuit.  

Going to have a hot bath and see if there's any more sh!te to come out of it. Yuk.

How is everyone else? Laura? Merse? Inc? Lolly?

Steph - have you not managed to plug into the wireless yet? Get ophelia to take you to Midpoint tonight - ooooh, the deliciousness of Midpoint...

Great to hear the northern PR reunion went well! We'll have to have one in the Midlands for everyone - including Nicks this time!

Ophelia - ET tomorrow!  God, just thinking about it makes me want a cup of tea and that goat's cheese they give you...

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Ophelia - Good luck for ec    

Buggle - PUPO lady    

Odette - I admire you for your courage and determination. We have a saying in my country: if life give you lemons, make a lemonade! You're very right, sometimes unfortunately we cannot change the way things are but we can stop, access our options and work with what we've got. A huge ciber  

Babyspoons and Cath - Please keep up the pma  . My friend got her BFP nine weeks ago with only 3 follies to start with (dealing with poor response plus severe MF). She had 4 previous unsuccessful IVF attempts (where she had more follies than that) and on this last one they only retrieved 5 eggs (from the 3 follies), 4 fertilized, 2 put back and voila, one baby on board!    On my day 6 scan I had nothing, zero, zit   Today, day 14, I have 3 decent ones, they can really grow very quick  

Yes PR team, as I've mentioned above, I'm very pleased with today's scan results. I was dreading to have the cycle abandoned for lack of response but my lazy ovaries have finaly started cooperating and now have 3 juicy follies (15, 14 & 10mm), so I'm still in the game   Will continue with 3 more menopur stabs and a (final?) scan on Monday.  I'll just  for my 'slow cooking' eggs to keep growing and be of top quality     I can evendare to dream of ec mid next week  

A big hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned    Off to have my lovely evening stab  

Alegria x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi 

Sarah- got home for half five so not too bad, had a nice tea and now just going to relax.  Send my love to your friend and her babies  x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Alegria - great news on those follies!  
spoons and Cath - follie dance for you!         
Beach and Swins - glad you too had a good lunch!   
Mirra -   about the dreaded boil - when have you last had your wee tested for sugar? Just a thought - hope it all came out in the bath - yuk! 
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- how are you?  How are you feeling?


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Aw thanks girls, I feel a whole lot better. 
Alegria - that's great news re your scan today, 3 after nothing - wow.  I was only deflated because I am worried that I'll end up with no eggs, but I now believe that the follies I have WILL grow. I was down regulated for an extra week because they like to do a mock embryo transfer before you start stimming and this had to be done on a certain day, therefore Down regged for 3 whole weeks. They said that it won't make any difference but I'm convinced that it has taken my ovaries even longer to wake up.

Spoony are you feeling a bit better now? 

Love
C
X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

About three weeks ago, Nicks, and it was fine. I have the m/w again next Friday, so I'll have blood and wee tests then. I've had the boils before in the same place, always at the end of the winter - my body gets really fed up with winter!
Do you reckon I  should get a wee test earlier than Friday?

Who's doing your garden while you're feeling so faint, then?

I've been earmarking all the stuff that's coming with us when we move - magnolias, phormiums, a willow and a lilac, plus my mum's rose. I'm not leaving it all behind again!
But Pete will have to dig it all up, I'm thinking.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- could it be due to to the layers that you wear in winter?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's the one place the layers aren't!   Ahem.  

I wear loadsa layers up top, so if it was that I'd get them in my pits I think. I ought to look into why I get them every year, really.

Did you have a lovely lunch, Beach?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- it was great to meet Sarah, she's lovely and really caring.  We need to arrange a PR team meet up now.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you all for your responses. I feel better already.  

My friend I met through a forum said out of 2 ladies who went through IVF when she did, the first one, did not respond well to treatment, in fact at one point she thought they might abandon her cycle, she now has twin boys from that attempt.  The second women also responded badly, she is now pregnant with a little girl and due in May. So that gives me hope.

Swinny, yes it is my first cycle. Little Jenny I'm 33 and a half!! Sadly as DH has severe Azoo as he has gone through the male menopause, time is against us so we may not be able to have a 2nd cycle - or even a first if the tissue samples in the freezer don't have sperm in when thawed.

Cath -     Am sure you feel as deflated (yet bloated!) as me. x

Miranda , Alegria – you give me hope.

THe nurse told me today that apparently IVF is the equivalent stress as going through cancer as you go through massive treatments without knowing the outcome result. No wonder we feel so emotional!!!  I feel so exhausted tonight.

Thank you all for responding so quickly. 

Spoony xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Babyspoons- welcome x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We certainly do! That would be fab. I think we need to arrange an overnight at least - there just is sooo much to talk about whenever I meet even one FF - let alone the whole team!

Shall we say May, when everyone's cycles are finished and I'm on leave? Nicks - if we make it Midlands, you'll be able to bring Nicks Jr to meet all her aunties!

Spoons - you make sure you take care of yourself. It's weird, we don't feel we're going through too much then suddenly, BAM, the tiredness hits you - and you realise how potent those emotions have been. Get a glass of womb juice down your neck and go sleep for 12 hours.   that one of those follies is your baby.

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- may would be good for me..  can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Miranda. Is womb juice milk? I've drank 4 glasses today! Had my protein tonight despite not being hungry and ate my 10 brazil nuts! I just don't know what else to do.  Sleep sounds good tho. You lot are great. I can always rely on FF to turn me around. Thank God for this site!!

It is really true about feeling fine then BAM! I thought I was doing so well, especially since that horrible menopause stage was over and the night sweats stopped. I thought this is ok, I can cope on this - then like you say, WHAM! EMOTION EMOTION EMOTION. Oh I need to go to bed and start fresh tomorrow.  

I also   one of these little Easter eggies is our baby. xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Super! Where's the nearest metropolis to you Nicks?

My sis is in Wolves, so I'd be happy with that or Brum - I know how to get there! Or Coventry - whichever. The only thing I'm worried about is feeling too buggered to get there, but then, I won't be working and can take my time.

I'd hate to go into labour on the M5!

Ahem - Spoons - womb juice for Team PR is red WINE.   Just a glass or two, then you'll sleep like a stone. It's good for womb lining!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

REALLY I've been avoiding wine!!! Seriously?! RESULT!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Babyspoons- wine is must have  

Mir- we'll talre care of you

Off to bed now night all  xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening my loves,

Beach and SArah - we ant details... what did you eat?  did you have a lovely time.. where you like what you expected eachother to be!!  Yes we need to arrange another big meet!

babyspoons - I'm just having my womb juice  .... MILK!? what a silly suggestion!! 

Nicks - I'm thinking 37 weeks and she will be here.... that little one is desperate to meet us I can tell!  Thats not long you know... you can bring her to our meet up!  We can all have a squeeze!

Mirra - You working tom? Not too much longer, then the maternity leave! Any house news yet?

Merse - So you coming to Turkey with me  Oh that would be fun and you can check out the Jin for your next cycle!    Come come will be fun!

Algeria -  

Bugle - SAfe journey home, well done on the egg count.  

Ophelia - Good Luck tom.  

Inc - How you today?

Steph - You there safe and sound?  Enjoy dinner with Bugle and Oph later. 

Odette - You sound so excited, must be lovely to have made the decision and be focused on being a mum.  

WHo have I missed  

Lolly - Keep missing you as your very quiet at the moment... packing I bet!

I have some Gonan questions but I'll post them over at the other thread!

Ahhh  the weekend... and I'm off monday!  Hoo Ra!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Night Beach!

Spoons - we're of the firm opinion on this thread that a little wine helps a great deal. Yes, drink the milk, take all the supplements, keep well, but allow yourself a glass of wine and those little things that make you feel more relaxed. Being miserable during tx doesn't help a scrap!  

My last tx was marked because of how relaxed and happy I was - I ate so well, and swam twice every day, had great sex and sleep and drank a couple of glasses of red with my evening meal. It was bliss.

I forget where the womb lining research came in - anyone?

laura - yes, working tomorrow at sparrow's fart. Only seven more weeks to go... though I may go two weeks earlier than that if I feel too jiggered. I feel too tired and brain dead now, let alone after 3o weeks!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I do have research in one of my books that said a glass of red wine in the evening increased your chances (Mirra prob wrote that book!!) but I think its about being relaced as Mirra says.  Also red wine is full of anti-oxidants so is bound to be good for you! 

Mirra - not long now.... must be lovely to have that in sight, you can officially go at 28 weeks can't you? Thats only a week away!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Except I can't afford to!   We've nearly got the stuff on the house finished now though, so will be able to start the agent sending details out. If we sell sooner rather than later I may be able to consider going earlier.

I thought the research came from you! But no, I didn't write the book - how would I write on natural conception?  

I must pile into bed, really, or I'll feel even pooier in the morning. 

Night from me, Bob and Bogbreath the Boil!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

It was an IVF book!  Maybe it was me who started the womb jucie rumor?!  I'll stand by it!
Night Mirra!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - I'm sure wee will wait til Fri - you are prob just prone - we all have our weaknesses!   I'm very near Wolves actually or Brum is a bit further. No excuse if its that local - bit of a trek for you southerners though!  
my mum has been doing the garden as its hard to get DH to do anything that doesn't involve cutting down a tree or building a structure!  
No idea where womb juice came from - think it was your research Mirra!  
Get stuck in Spoons! 
LB - I would be so chuffed if she came at 37 weeks! Enjoy your long weekend!  
Cath J - i always though prolonged DRing made me slow to respond on my first/2nd cycle. Fingers crossed for you hun   
Beach - just sleeping badly, hernia pain not too bad as no energy to walk v far. Starting to sound like Rooz now! what did you have for lunch? Up to your standards?   
off to bed now, hopefully to sleep! 
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh we making plans for another meet?? Brum... is that not a car!

Nicks - She def coming early... I can feel it in mw water!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Girlies...yes sorry you guessed it trying to get organised and pack at the same time...Im also working Mon,Tue and Wed next week more than likely 12 hr days so have to have everything done by this weekend.... 

Bugle....    ....my PUPO chicken...x

Ophelia -    ..for tomorrow sweetie....

Alegria - Good news about the scan....

Oh dear Im so  ....now also think we might be flying from terminal 5 with BA  ...Ive got to laugh because this is usually what happens to us so phoning up tomorrow to see how the plans are going....Nite,Nite my lovelies...thinking of you.... 

Merse -  ....


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

I'm sorry I've not been on before now - we got here safely last night but were too late for a wireless room - got moved this morning to an executive room - actually the one next to Ophelia and her DH which is handy! Last night's room overlooked a building site, I couldn't believe it when just after I'd started dozing after going to bed, they started throwing big rocks in a metal skip and moving a digger about! at 2am! got to sleep at around 7am, so was zombied this morning. DH slept like a baby... bless 

We bumped into Ophelia last night when we went out in search of food, she and her DH are lovely - we had a great leisurely meal tonight, unfortunately didn't get to see Bugle, Bugle I really hope you are OK and the transfer went well - shame not to see you and DH before you go - but I hope we can see them again at the next PR meet! Wishing you loads of    hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too  safe journey home 

I did try to post on FF this afternoon but had my long post eaten twice! I was outraged as never had this happen at home on a Mac!  Evil PCs! 

Today we got our bearings and wandered up the hill and had lunch sitting outside a cafe, people-watching - was nice - weather today sunny and breezy - warm enough for no jacket  Hope it lasts!

Tomorrow we are going to walk to a Saturday market Ophelia told us about which is nearby. I haven't started bleeding yet but feel very pre-menstrual so think it will be tonight or in the morning.

*Ophelia* - good luck sweetheart for ET in the morning  

*Babyspoons * - welcome to the thread - wishing you lots of luck  

*Merse * -  

*Minxy* - hope your cycle is going well  

XX to everyone else - Lolli can't wait to see you out here - not long now!!

Sorry for no more personals but am shattered! gonna do the list then crash!

Night night all

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Francie*3rd IVF due to start mid-April 2008*Jnr*1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London - mid-March 2008*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Laurab* Jinemed - 23/04/08 for 4th cycle, this time will be first with ICSI*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08 *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - due to start downregging ?? March 2008*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start April 2008*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Bugle*2nd ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - EC 25/03/08*Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - currently stimming - EC 01/04/08*Cath J*3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - start downregging 01/03/08*Gabrielle*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 03/04/08*Izzy1971*2nd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Jnr*1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London - EC 28/03/08*LittleJenny*Here on behalf of her sister, who is currently stimming on 1st IVF*Loui5e*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - EC 24/03/08*Ophelia*7th ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - EC 26/03/08*Stephjoy*4th ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 27/03/08*Sonia*3rd IVF - LP - started DR 20/03/08 - baseline scan 08/04/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - testing ??/03/08    *Terry*5th ICSI - SP - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised - Day 2 ET 23/3/08 - testing ??/03/08 *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Merse1*FET - one frostie transferred 13/03/08 - tested negative  *Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - tested negative  *PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *TracyM*1st DIVF - February 2008 - negative  - trying again end April '08 *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - awaiting first scan 15/03/08 - due 31/10/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008  (triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Morning

Well we have  doesn't it make you feel so much more positive and glad to be awake.

Having a day at home doing cleaning etc then out for a meal for my friends hen night at 5pm.

Steph- glad to hear you got there safe. Sending you lots of   

Ophelia-Good luck for transfer   

Gabs- eeek, terminal 5, did you hear the joke about it being the Apprentices' task and they failed 

Mir- hope you managed to get up on time and aren't too tired.

Laura-how are you? Had to smile at your Brum car...

Nicks-I can imagine you're pooped now, keep taking it easy x

Sarah- hope that your friends babies are ok  

Bugle- hello mrs PUPO     

Lincs Jax and Terry- hope that you're both ok   

Merse- thinking of you  

Inc-  hope you're getting by 

Hi to everyone else   

At home this morning, getting some cleaning and washing done then off for a meal tonight for friends hen night, not going drinking after as it's Alex's and mum's birthdays tomorrow and we're off to York for lunch.

Around most of the day xxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Morning all,

Feel a bit better today. My accupuncturist rang and offered me a treatment this afternoon. DH thinks she is just grabbing but for the sake of £35, if it works, I'll try anything! After that I'm off to the off licence!    

Just realised that we are having E/C on April Fool's Day! Is that good or bad?  

Good luck all of you on Jinemed. 

Off to sit on the sofa now and watch some trashy film!

Spoony x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's great! It means your ovaries are fooling you there aren't many eggs there, and you'll have a dozen!

Beach - I felt all sunny this morning, then the rain started...

Lolly - argh! Terminal 5 eh? Oh dear...

Laura - no, Birmingham dear! But Wolverhampton's looking favourite.

Nicks - same with my DH as regards gardening - they love felling things or erecting things, but other than that you're stuffed!

Steph - I've replied on the other thread dear!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Spoony-excellent, we had our first date on April Fools Day so for me it's a good sign  

Mir- the sun went, the wind came but at least clothes are drying.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

And it means I can go to bed and not walk the dogs till later! Result.

xx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Morning
I too feel a bit more positive today. Taking it easy with hot water bottle and telly. I actually feel quite nauseous a dizzy so don't really want to do much more than that (took my 5 dogs for a good walk though first thing). Was still getting hot flushes yesterday which concerned me slightly because I thought the down reg symptons are supposed to go when you are stimming.

I love your comments re the wine. We have quite a boozy social life and I have blamed my infertility on my bad living in the past even though I know that it probably isn't to blame. For the last 6 months, since I started my first tx, I have virtually given up alcohol and look what has happened - so far this tx is the worse response to date - so much for healthy living!

I actually get really p****d off with all these books harping on about diet and booze etc etc. everything in moderation is the best approach, but it is so easy to get caught up in the whole thing and obsess about everything you do affecting your fertility. I have been a shadow of my former self over the last few months, never really letting my hair down and enjoying myself because of this underlying sadness and constant feeling that I am to blame for my infertility. 

Thanks for all your support as ever

Love
Cath
X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

CAth    you're so right, everything in moderation is better x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

I know what you mean.   When the nurse said that we have to face it could be FF as well as MF I started blaming myself for having a BMI of 31 not 30, my dodgy remaining half a thyroid and that I haven't been doing much exercise at all since starting down regging. COuld this have helped? I'd go for a walk now but it's peeing down. We do obsess and it is getting tiresome but as this is my first and maybe only cycle, I have got caught up in all the bloomin' books! I JUST WISH WE KNEW ONE WAY OR THE OTHER! THen the obsessing can end! 

I reckon I might persuade DH (who has gone fishing to escape!) to take me for a chinese tonight - he's driving! 

This is maybe TMI but have any of you found that stimming gives you constipation?   THe clininc told me to get some Fibregel stuff but 3 sachets on - nowt' doin! THey said I have to get rid of it by Tue! Am drinking loads of water too. Any suggestions?

Spoony x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ah constipation!   Spoony that's something we also do really well on this thread!  Drink lots of water with your Fybogel, lots of fruit fresh and dried, add bran to stuff, linseed in your porridge and Mirra swears by her roasted squash!   Senna you can buy over the counter, I've used Epsom salts occ while preggers and that gives you a result in under an hour!!!!  
Cath - Yes most of us have IF cos of physical stuff like blocked tubes or poor quality eggs but there will always be someone out there who lost weight and took some supplements/saw a herbalist and conceived!  good Luck!  
Steph - glad you are OK out there   Hope AF arrives on time. Glad you are next to Ophelia
Mrs O - hope all went well today, spose you might be coming home soon. All the best  
Beach and mirra afternoon girls!
Chat later
Nicks


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Spoony - about the exercise thing. I ignored the books that say don't exercise and carried on exercising throughout down regging this time, felt the fittest I have felt in ages, stopped for stimming, and look at my response!! Further proves my theory. If you don't exercise you worry, if you do exercise you worry - damned if you do/damned if you don't.

It's all mainly in the hands of the Gods (so to speak), we can only do our best.

XXX


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello all,

Sorry have not been around I have been going loop the loop on this 2ww.

Ophelia, good luck with transfer      

Steph, glad you are there safe and sound, good that they have moved you to another room.

Merse  

Bugle      

Miranda, I hope that boil burst, sorry I am so behind on this thread!

I tested this morning official test day tomorrow, I am not sure what to think, I used one of those cheapo tests at about 4.00am this morning, I hadn't managed to hold my pee all night, (sorry tmi), the line was vvvvv faint (and I mean faint).  So again tested at midday, after holding wee for two and a bit hours and there was a vvv faint line a bit stronger than the last one, I am in limbo land really, I do keeping getting the odd symptoms which come and go, but who the f*** knows really.    I hate this, if this doesn't work I am tempted to follow suit with some of you ladies and go to Turkey!

I hope everyone is OK, sorry for lack of personals, my head is all over the shop.

Hello to everyone else, beach, Nik, Laura, hope all is OK.

Love
Jxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lincsjax- I'd say that you're pregnant and congratulations x x  x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Odette - thx for the post...  Will check it out...the book...

Francie... _ I am just realistic... It's not possible to be positive all the time if anything it adds to the pressure, so I was just exploring what I can do when I don't feel positive... It's not a self-protection or defence, rather an acknowledgment/acceptance of my feelings at the time...  And I thought maybe I can just have some fun with those emotions when they occur instead of trying to suppress them...

Hello to the rest of the PR team... 

Sorry, am under orders not to spend too much time on boards as fighting an addiction...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

Just a quickie - I started bleeding just after I posted last night (Friday night) so 3 days after I took the last pill around midnight Tuesday night. I phoned Jinemed this morning and was told to go to the hospital on Monday afternoon - I said I was told day 2 before but they said as tomorrow is Sunday I need to come Monday in order to see the doctors - and that day 3 to have the blood tests/scan etc is fine. So we are going to enjoy the rest of the weekend and then get ourselves into treatment mode  - so far it has felt like we are just on holiday. I feel like I have been here for days not just 2 nights! we are feeling really nice and relaxed now 

Oooh Lincs Jax - sounds very promising -    that you will get a lovely thick second line tomorrow! 

I will let Ophelia give you her news herself 

Hope everyone is well ! 

Steph xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jax, that's brilliant! That's the process I went through - I tested at 6.30am and it was soooo faint I thought I was dreaming it, then I tested at 9.30 and it was definitely there, although still faint.

Congratulations! I think you've done it! 



Steph - I started stimming on day 3, but I started letrazole on day 2. They're not putting you on letrazole?

Cath and Spoons - I blamed myself despite the cons saying there's nothing I could have done to prevent my low AMH. And yes, exercise makes you feel a million times better - a healthy mind is the best organ to keep in shape after all.

Spoons - yes, have butternut squash, nuts and prunes and water. I was really impressed by this: www.colonblow.com - it's all natural and produces great results! Plus, the testimonials on the website really made me laugh, as did getting a free Colon Blow pen...

Cath - don't be sad.   Cuddle those dogs and they'll bring you luck. Hot flushes are pretty normal with any hormone treatment I think - I remember going to buy peesticks and having a massive one in Boots - the girl prob thought I was embarrassed to be buying them!  

I'm off walking the dogs now - it's obvious the weather isn't going to break, so I'll have to muff up! Gah.

Laters
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hmmm yes Letrazole was mentioned at my London consult... but was told I would need to see doctors/ have blood tests/scan etc before they would decide my full protocol - and not seeing doctors until Monday....

Would hate to phone Romina on a Sunday...

Am assuming starting Letrazole one day later wouldn't make a huge amount of difference anyway?


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow Jax!  That's great news.

xxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Jax- Well done hunny,looks like a BFP to me.  

Thanks to everyone wishing me well for my ET today. Both embies were grade 1 but with less cells than I had hoped for at 4 and 5 cells on day 3. 

Both the embryologist and Dr T (who did the transfer) said embies looked good and were confident they would keep dividing come the afternoon as it was only 10am at the time of transfer.

Finding it hard to keep positive at the minute but might feel better tomorrow. Last time I had 4 and 5 cell embies on day 3 I did get pregnant but it was very shortlived,hence I'm feeling a bit down.

Sorry for lack of personals. Catch up later. Hi to all of yous. 
Love/Ophelia


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I wouldn't have thought it would make too much difference - and they know what they're doing Steph - you'll be fine!

Ophelia - now, no more of that negative nonsense! This cycle is THE ONE, remember? Sod the number of cells - it was only 10am - if you'd waited till the afternoon they would have been the requisite number I'm sure. One of those WILL be your wee boy.  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a quickie (as am also getting told off for FO (forum obsessing)  )

Jax - Good luck hun, I   that line gets stronger.

Ophelia - I     for you today that the E/C goes well and those beanies stick. 

Nicks - eposom salts? Is that like Andews Salts? Do you just mix with water and drink? UNder an hour!! That's just what I need! 

Accupuncture was good today and she did some reiki on me which set my emotions off but feel much better so taking all your advice and off for a chinese and a glass (or 2 or 3) or red wine!! 

Love Spoony x


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks ladies,

Ophelia, I agree, they said your embies looked good and they wouldn't have put them back if they didn't and as it was an early transfer, your embies could well have been about to divide again.      .

I am feeling SO negative, I have awful back ache and feel like I am going to come on!  My...(sorry this really is going to be TMI), I noticed when I shoved the pessaries in tonight that my bits don't feel as soft and it doesn't feel as open!  I have read that it's all supposed to soften up there which it felt like it had for the last couple of days, now it doesn't.  Have been fretting that the line was so faint that it might be another chemical, why otherwise would it be so faint?  I keep bursting into tears worrying about it all!  I am always used to receiving bad news and I feel like it's never going to work for me.

Sorry for my negative post, I feel so upset.

Jxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jax - I had period pains for WEEKS - in fact, I still get them now. It's everything moving about and stretching, honest!

I went to A&E in the end I was that worried - it was a dreadful time, I really sympathise.

More testing! That'll make you feel better in the meantime.

Maybe go along tomorrow and get your HCG tested - they did mine, bless 'em, and booked me in for an early scan (the EPU had previously refused because I'd had tx in Turkey, would you believe...)

In the meantime, don't stress, and stop the Googling already! It won't help.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Lincs Jax.... -   ....             ..coming yr way...x

Ophelia - Way to go girl....PMA from now on ok...            ...PUPO.....      

Merse - thinking of you honey....  

Mir thks for the Pm..stopping tomorrow... 

Good luck to everyone for stimms and scans...  

Bugle....PUPO      

love to everyone....quickly jumped on to see what everyone is up to now.... ....dh giving me the  .jobs to do,......looking forward to some Jinemed sunshine..... 

Beach - HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALEX......What game for ALEX are you getting him for his XBOX then.....?.... 

Terminal 5 aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggghhhhhh..... ...got to laugh anyway will be interesting...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

Jax - Congrats!!!!  As Lirra said Af poins is normal, we'll all keep everything crossed for you, hope you got more pee sticks for the morning!!   

OPhelia - They grade one! Woo Hoo! And you had an early transfer, I was really worried as my day 2 embie was only 2 cells but then as they went to get them from the dish they divided again adn was 4 cell, sure they are lovely 8 cells now!    Have you named them??

Steph - Enjoy the rest of the weekend before the drugs begin!

Beach - You doing sometihing nice this evening for Alex's birthday?

Bugle -  

I just went to tesco and bumped in a girl I last saw about 10 years ago, we went to Ibiza together!  She had a lovely bump, due in June.  Asked about other girl we friends with and she has 2 little boys now.   Her and her hubby all excited and telling me about there new house and plans etc.  Of course I got the question 'so you got any yet?'.... Made me cry in the car on the way home.    Then got in and had row with Tim.. I threw a box of cat food at him.. ops!  I've apologised now.  Gonna go drink some wine.

X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lolly - I'm flying from the new heathrow too! Hope they sort it our soon!


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks again girls  , I need someone to slap me round the face with a wet haddock, I need to get a grip!

You just know what I'm doing don't you Miranda, it's so bloody stressful, I will now stop googling!  I'm scared to test again!  Think I am scarred from last time, whatever happens I have done all I can and what will be will be!

Lolli, not long for you now, wishing you lots of      .

Laura, at least it was a box of cat food and not a tin!  It's awful when people ask those dreaded questions, I find that men are worse than women!  Enjoy your wine, you deserve it!

Think I am more sensitive as DH off on business in Europe tomorrow for a couple of days and in the past whenever he has had to go somewhere with work, something always soddin happens!

Christ I am being negative today aren't I, sorry.

Jxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

JAx,

Try to just rest and relax, I can't promise it will be ok but for this moment you are pregnant and you should cherish that.  Go have some choc's put your feet up and rub your tum!  

Tim laughed at your comment about the Tin's, think he was hoping he'd get lots of sympathy from you lot!  

XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Jax*


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - Just put your bubbles on lucky 888!         

Right I'm off for a bath.. Mirra you coming?  Your turn for the tap end!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi everyone ,

Long time....just wanted to say i often think about you all and hope good things have been happening on here recently!   I'm sorry i'm so out of touch with you all, but i'm sending lots and lots of luck  to everybody who's going through tx. Sounds like quite a few of you have opted for the Jinemed so here's hoping Mirra's success story out there will soon be yours as well.   
Love too to you preggers lasses, NW, Mira and EmChoc   i hope you're all taking it easy and your respective bumps are bulging nicely (& not playing too much havoc with your bladders!) NW, can't be too long to go now, think you're about 35 weeks, so you must be starting the count down. (like the bump pic by t he way!!) -  I've Pm'ed you by the way.

Merse, a special hug for you ... . Take care of yourself, i hope you soon have the energy to bounce back from this, armed with a new plan of action. xx

The triplets are all well, plumping up at the rate of knots and definitely finding their voices! All sleeping peacefully now but about to wake them for their late evening feed then beddies for me, am rather pooped. Bit of a bu**ar that we lose an hour tonight with the clocks going forward... even less sleep to be had but th elighter evenings make up for it i guess!!!

Take care everybody, i look forward to reading about lots of BFP's on here next time i manage to get on this site. xxxx  

Roozie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ohhh!! Roozie!!  How lovely to hear from you!

So how are you? shattered obviously!  Wow 3 little bundles of joy!  So are you better physically now?  you were quite poorly fora while by the sounds of it.

XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi

Rooz- how lovely to hear from you, glad all is going well x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Roozie! Such a treat to hear from you!

Great to hear the triples are all doing marvellously! You must be shattered...

Laura - sympathy for Tim? No way!  You were PROVOKED.  Well, perhaps not by him, but well...

I've just got out of the bath, as it happens. I got loads of nice bod stuff from Aldi yesterday - macadamia nut oil bodywash, their highly-rated anti-wrinkle cream and vit E cream for the stretchmarks - though i have them from when i was a teen anyway, so a few more are hardly going to register.

Jax - Google is our best friend and our worst enemy! Let the baby chill out and divide for a bit.
You'll feel better when you test in the am. Have you got loads of peesticks lined up? I went and bought the digi ones only after I got that faint second line - they're horrid unless you get that magic word.

Lolly - are you all packed?

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I was just talking to Tim about Rooz and her triplets and said how much hard work it must be, tim said he couldn't think of a comparison and then said it must be like having a really big poo! Where did that come from!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Did he mean giving birth to them? Or is a big poo like multitasking to him?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I asked him and he said 'I dunno, stop posting things i say on the internet!!', he is feeling all embarrassed now! Ha!  Maybe I'll throw a tin of cat food at him now, just to make him feel worse!  Think I've had too much womb juice... is that possible, as in is there such a thing as too much?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR

It's my mums and Alex's birthdays today so off to York with DH for lunch.  Hope you have a lovely Sunday x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone -
Back home and feeling end of holiday blues   It's so nice to stay in a hotel and chill out - back home you always feel guilty for not doing work! 
Came back to T5 - large and spacious and rather empty I thought - Waited an hour for bags. Silly things like the plane didn't meet the wlaway and no one knew what to do caused delays. Also left car in car park by other terminal and trying to get back to it was a bit fraught. 
Congrats Ophelia on ET - I share your depression  - you get to this stage and then its in the lap of the gods and you feel fairly useless - but at least you are still on hols - so go out and enjoy!!!! 
Step and Ophelia - sorry we didn't get to midpoint the other night - ET was scheduled at 8.30 - we then had to wait to 11 and then another four hours after that - we had no breakfast and were absolutley STARVING  so on the way back went to MCDonalds for a quick snack - (not helathy - sorry embies ) and then we were way to full up to go out again so spoiled our appetities!!!!! Moral of the story - steph - have breakfast on ET day!
Anyway - have now lost the other car keys and am stranded at home  Oh joy!
Gabs and Laura - good luck with your tx's you'll really enjoy it and the care is fab - Holiday IVF is a good way to go about it as at least you get to have a holiday at the same time. 
Lots of positive vibes to eevryone - sorry I will catch up with all the news and people shortly


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Steph, Hi
Can you move me off the negative treatment list now and put me on the waiting for treatment list. 
\have got over the fact I had a failed treatment, feeling more positive now and dont want to dwell on the past now.
I,m ready to start new treatment when AF arrives (hopefully 23 april). And this one will work cos its my birthday then!!
thank you.

Tracy.

Hope the rest of you are all doing ok. 
Dont know many of you well enough to remember personals but sure I,ll get the hang of it soon.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bugle - Welcome home.  No negativity please!  

Tracey - Oh I fly out for my next cycle on the 23rd!  We'llbe cycle buds!

Morning everyone else!


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Afternoon ladies, what a lovely sunny day.

I pee'd on another cheapie 89p test this morning and there is a line, a faint one but it is there.  So I will just have to try and go and get bloods done next week and hope for the best, would have liked it to be stronger but I know you can't measure the colours of lines.  Even when I used these tests before when I was pg the line never got that strong anyway.  I am not going to do my head in and keep testing as it will drive me potty!

Feeling quite stressed but will try and chill out now.

Hope you are all having a nice Sunday.

Jxxxx

p.s. Is it safe to bleach my lip?  Otherwised I might turn into Tom Sellick with these steroids!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies, lovely Sunday isnt it?

Good news Jax ....  ...everything will be fine...wouldnt use the bleach though sweetie to be on safe side....bit too chemical for PG me thinks especially in first trimester...can you not wax yr bush... ....my dh wax's my lip.. ....... ...honestly hes pretty good too...

Bugle - T5 oh dear..I feel it beckoning me... ...for my PUPO buddy....xx   

Ophelia - same for you too....      

Steph hope you are ok honey.. ...thinking of you...  

Mir -  ..thks once again for everything..xx

Merse -   ...thinking of you honey, Just give yourself time ..xxx  

Just want to say thanks again girlies for all yr support...hope you are all well ladies...have a lovely day Beach..!! Im so glad this is my last day of the OCP...didnt like it one bit... ...anyway chores are calling and suitcases/bags...how many times have we packed them now.... 

Love and luck to you all,...one day at a time ...Big sloppy ones especially for Mr Merse...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I dye my eyebrows, Jax! I don't think there's much danger with dyeing hair these days - look at the label and see how you feel.

And it's sounding VERY good if even the cheapie tests come up positive. Whoo!

Absolutely - chill out - it's all looking great.

Are you flying Tuesday Lol? Yay! Nice one, stopping the pill - great moment.

Bugle - ticker please! We will start the countdown!

Tracey - good to hear you have another cycle planned.

Happy birthday to Alex and Beach's mum!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a quick hello from me as parents due to arrive shortly, have had a super lunch, butternut squash veloute to start followed by pork loin then pistachio creme brulee and brioche ice cream, yum yum.  Only problem is I've had 3 glases of wine so dead tired now so Alex is cooking dinner for parents.  Only doing nibbles on arrival then a pepper and rocket tart so not too much effort required.

Gab- hope you got my number, hope we catch up before you go.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Afternoon Ladies

Jax - am no expert but that souds     to me!

I'm amazed how many people are on this board, it's so friendly!! I have just fininshed crying with laughter at the cat food tin and Tim's multi-tastic poo!!





















.

Well I'm loving the womb juice!







We went to a little quiet Chinese and I had several glasses, felt tiddly but came home and slept solidly for about 11 hours!! I didn't even wake up when DH went to play golf this morning. I didn't even have to get up for a wee (which I have done every night I think since stimming!)







. So loving this womb juice. I feel much calmer today and kinda normal with an EGGstremely large tummy. I really look PG. I guess this is normal too. Just hope my slow growing eggies enjoyed the wine and made the most of my sleep! I  they grew and grew!

I couldn't get any Epsom salts in Asda so doubled up on Fibregel - worked a treat!







. I reckon I got rid of a weeks worth I only have about 3 days worth left inside me now! Hurray!! Sorry TMI!

Have to take my HCG tonight, as a newbie, any advice? Do I heat the area first of cool it with an ice pack? Can I have womb juice tonight? Will I notice any side effects? I'm looking forward to a drug free day tomorrow.

We moved house the day I started down regging.







Mad I know but it had been a long time process! Anyway, I discovered a little corner of my garden today that was sunny and not overlooked (we are very overlooked) and it was so lovely sat there in the sun with the cat on my lap! Am so glad you lot told me about WINE! It has really helped lift my mood!









Spoony x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all  just a quickie to do updated table - back later xx P.S. Bugle & Ophelia - when are your test dates? 


  *TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Francie*3rd IVF due to start mid-April 2008*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Laurab* Jinemed - 23/04/08 for 4th cycle, this time will be first with ICSI*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08 *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - due to start downregging ?? March 2008*TracyM*2nd DIVF - starting 23/04/08 *Swinny*4th ICSI due to start April 2008*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - currently stimming - EC 01/04/08*Cath J*3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - start downregging 01/03/08*Gabrielle*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 03/04/08*Izzy1971*2nd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Jnr*1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London - EC 28/03/08*LittleJenny*Here on behalf of her sister, who is currently stimming on 1st IVF*Loui5e*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - EC 24/03/08*Stephjoy*4th ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 27/03/08*Sonia*3rd IVF - LP - started DR 20/03/08 - baseline scan 08/04/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Bugle*2nd ICSI - Jinemed - ET 28/03 - testing ??/04/08*Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - testing ??/03/08    *Ophelia*7th ICSI - Jinemed - ET 29/03 - testing ??/04/08*Terry*5th ICSI - SP - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised - Day 2 ET 23/3/08 - testing ??/03/08 *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - - tested negative  *Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - tested negative  *PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - awaiting first scan 15/03/08 - due 31/10/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008  (triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cor Spoons, you sound better! The HCG doesn't hurt that much - you can try an ice cube on the area though, to minimise any pain.

It's so wonderful to poo after a while of going without, isn't it? God, the bliss... I find a good night's sleep really, really helps with the pooing - hence why I only do really good ones at the weekend! I'm better now since going on permanent late shift - just goes to show.

I'm so glad I put the roast on before hearing of your scrummy food Beach! 

Hi Steph, table lady! V helpful. Gosh, there are so many of us now!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck to those of you travelling to Turkey...    

Jax - hope that line grows stronger...


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Jax - It sounds VERY positive to me  

Spoons - Enjoy the drug free day  

Bugle, Ophelia & Terry - PUPO ladies    

Steph - Thanks for the update and good luck for tomorrow    

Lollipop - Have a nice trip   

LittleJenny - How's your sister doing?  

Inc -    

A big   to everyone else I haven't mentioned.

Hope you're all enjoying your Sunday afternoon, I'm having a very lazy one watching TV .......

Alegria x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Rooz - lovely to hear from you   any pictures??
Jax - sounds promising girl!    My internet pee sticks were very faint at first but I did one everyday for about a week (the joy of cheap tests!) and they just got darker. Fingers crossed  when will you blood test?
Aleg - when is your next scan  
Bugle and Mrs O - glad PUPO and home safe  
Lolly - not long now hun, LB you too and Tracey  
Steph - good luck for tests tomorrow  
Inc - hi!
Mirra - haven't got any new stretch marks yet but have some teenage ones so I'm sure some fresh ones will apppear!  
Spoony - HCG jab is a good pain - you are nearly there!   Glad womb juice going down well and bowels are much better  
Beach - that's another Hyacinth Bouquet lunch!  
Had rels over today and DH did Roast Chicken. i made rhubarb crumble with the first rhubarb of this year - yum!   
Off to chill now as knacked from all the activity ie lying around chatting! 
NW


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Miranda and Lolli thanks the hair advice!

Spoony enjoy your drug free day.

Lolli, I know what you men about the pill. I hate it too!

Laura, I hope you haven't been hurling any tins of cat food!

Alegria, hope you are enjoying a lazy day.

Nikki, yum rhubarb crumble, my test today was not darker than yesterdays which is making me feel very negative, will go for bloods this week if I get that far, but need to sort out time off work.  Where yours very light for a few days?

Thanks for being there for me ladies, I have got this awful burning like AF pain in my back, it came on yesterday afternnoon, didn't have it this morning, feel like am about to come on (tummy also grumbling a bit)!  I have had to get in bed!  DH gone away for work now for a couple of days and I can't stop crying and thinking doom and gloom, keep worrying about the faint lines and worrying about another chemical and balls its work tomorrow, which I could do without!

Jxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Jax - my first lines were v v faint even though I had breast heaviness a few days so my HCG must have been starting to increase. I can understand your worry if you've had a chemical before. Keep calm    Everything crossed for you
NW


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Sorry not been on over the weekend but we’ve had our nieces and nephew staying. I am thoroughly shattered now, I don’t know how my poor SIL copes every day with the three of them. They are gorgeous but very tiring. We took them bowling and then for Pizza last night and then swimming and Sunday lunch today.

Thanks for all your messages about my friend Kate’s very teeny tiny twins. They are both holding their own and doing very well. I am off to see them all tomorrow night and I can’t wait.

Beach – Hope Alex and your mum had a lovely day today xxx

Sorry no personals tonight but I just wanted to say hello to everyone.

Good luck to all the girls who are due for EC and ET.

Laura – Both Beach and I both had Steak and red onion Ciabatta’s for our lunch…yummy!! How’s your weekend been kiddo?

Mirra – How’s that boil hun, has it cleared up? Sorry but we forgot the camera on Friday so no piccies, we would have looked a bit rum anyhow taking pics on a Friday lunchtime  

Jax


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi

Nicki - your baby is due on my wedding day. I call him DH on here but really he is a DF! 
Jax - I know that you are prob not familiar with me but I just wanted to wish you good luck and try not to worry about pains. My sister is a GP and she says that she always gets women coming to her in early pregnancy, worried about pains. 
Sorry to be on a downer, but I am so worried that my follies aren't growing. I've got lots of twinges and pains in my ovaries which I had last tx (a good sign in my book), but I have no EWCM and I always have lots of that even on a natural cycle. I have another scan tomorrow and I can hardly bare to go as I'm so sick of disappointment. Any answers re the EWCM thing?? Am I worrying unnecessarily?? I have been so calm this tx until now, it's a complete bummer. They said that my EC prob won't be until Friday or early next week so I can go on stimming for a lot longer but I'm really scared about tommorrow. This time last tx I had 8 follies. This new clinic down regulated me for an extra week and I am convinced that it has had a negative effect although they said that it doesn't.

HELP!! PLEASE!!

Cath
X


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Cath -   ..sorry not much help though I know twinges are good because when I had them it usually meant follicles were appearing..EWCM it comes and goes didnt have a lot of it naturally but with DHEA loads..however my Oestrogen goes up and down so not sure about that one... 
Its really hard not to worry when you are going through all of this, it is such a rollercoaster and you feel every twinge dont you?...Just wanted to say try not to worry..when I downregulated the first cycle I got no EWCM but did have follies so maybe your body is just waking up sweetie..try not to worry...xxxxxx

P.s Hve a little womb juice   to help you sleep tonight...will also help with follies and eggies ok..... 

Nite,Nite all...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Lollipop, I guess I just have to wait and see.

XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

quickie as very tired and just posted a long one on Jinemed thread and a long message to Gab with snippets of useful info re packing etc!

*Cath J * - I won't say try not to worry as I know how hard it is - hoping tomorrows scan makes everything clearer and you feel heaps better after seeing some follicles growing!    I had the least amount/hardly any EWCM on the cycle where I had the most eggs, so try not to worry about that!

*Jax * -    for a thicker test line for you tomorrow and a great beta result - I can understand why you feel so worried though, it must be very hard 

*Bugle* - glad you got home safely  - good luck hon  

Thanks everyone for all the good luck messages  - I love this thread  will let you know how I get on at the clinic tomorrow - sorry for no more personals but late here and really want to get to sleep soon so I have a clear head tomorrow!

 to anyone who needs one!

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Stpeh- good luck for this mornings appointment x x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning Beach!   what you doing today?
Yes good luck Steph!  
Lincs - thinking of you - hope all well   You mentioned work today - when will you do bood test?  
Catch up later  
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm at work today... till Wednesday.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I woke up really early - DH left at 5am cos he is working away. Hope to kip on the settee later!


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Jax, Just a quick message before I head off to a work meeting.  Try to relax a bit, love.  I know it must be so hard having had chemical pregnancies before but as laura says, you've got the  line now so try to cherish that and not let your mind jump ahead to on the worse case scenarios.   Sending you lots of    

Steph, hope the appointment goes well.

Good luck to everyone having scans today.  Sending lots of    

Love to everyone else

xxxx

PS Mirra, Have you every tried tea tree oil on your bogbreath boil.  My DH swears by it as a way to bring big spots to a head and clean them all out.  And it's natural and smells (quite) nice.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all,

Nicks - Oh my join you for a nap on sofa later!  Am off work today.

Lincs - The worry never ends a.  Have you arranged bloods for today?  Sure everything is fine, pains are normal but I understand you will be worried until you see that little bean!  

Cath - I've never had much EWCM until the very last days before Ec.  Don't panic yet! 

Sarah - Boring weekend for me I'm afriad... sortig out the flat reading for new kitchen!

Mirra - So what is happening with this boil? And yes nothing better than a nice poo!  

Algeria -    

Bugle - How you doing?  Gone   yet?

Steph - Good luck this morning

Lolly - Youall ready then?

Frncie - Morning dear.

Merse - You ok dear? 

Well I'm sitting here awaiting the arrival of my shiney new kitchen.


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Laurab  Where you flying to. Is that for treatment? I,m thinking of looking abroad also.
Hope everything goes well.
will be great to have a cycle buddy!

Tracy


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm off to Jinemed (Istanbul).. same as Mirra, Lolly and Steph! Looks a great clinic, I actually planned to go there after my 2nd IVF after alot of research then I got offered an NHS cycle so cancelled.  Your very lucky cycling with me... everytime I have a cycle buddy they always get preg!!! 

Where you being treated?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Spoke to Kate yesterday.  She sounded a bit low but said she was just tired.  I suspect this is true because she doesn't tend to hide it if she's tired.  However, I'm still a bit worried about her.  She has a scan on Wednesday so please   for some follies.

Jax - google is a very fickle friend!  I can't imagine how hard it is but just try and relax and rest.     

Bugle -      - try not to go bonkers.  I think I'd end up institutionalised in your position but I'm sure you are stronger than me!

Cath - thinking of you; try not to analyse every twinge... 

Steph - good luck!

Laurab - sorry about what happened in the supermarket.  People don't mean to be cruel.  Onward and upward!

Jinemed ladies - best of luck; hope you are all ready!!!   

Nicks and Miranda - hope the bumps are doing well!

love to all...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - Yeah it all is pretty exhausting.  Hoping she has lots of follies on Wed.  Ah my frien at the supermarket was just excited about her baby, can't blame her, I would be the same if I'm ever lucky enough.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls just a quick one so you know I'm still alive!!! Am finding it really hard to come on here at the mo as it just brings everything back and I don't think theres any hope of me trying again! AF arrived last night so hopefully will stop crying all the time and my hormones will get back to normal?
Lynx congrats 
Bugle well done PUPO girl 
Steph and Gab good luck 
Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - We can MSN or face book if not up to coming on here.


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi All

Had my second scan today and the 4 follies are growing nicely and 1 more has appeared on the right (5mm). The 2 4mm ones have grown to 10 and 8mm. The  2 8mm ones have grown to 11mm. They said that is exactly how they would like to see them developing so fingers crossed they will continue to grow. Next scan wed. and they will carry on scanning until ready. Don't suppose any more rogue follies will appear now - strange cos I had 5 antral follies on the left pre-treatment and there are only 2 there. I think my system well and truly shut down.

Jax - I hope that the line is darker today -  

Thanks for all your words of encouragement  

Love
cath
X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse    you knwo where I am x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - I love your little cat at the bottom of your page. 

Cath - Great news.  Who needs more then 4 eggs??!!  4 eggs is perfect! 

Merse - I wish I could do something to make you feel better?  PLease let me know.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Laura, rally ought to have two since I have two cats ...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I should have 2 too and 2 bunnies!

Well kitchen is here!  They dragged the wrong one up two flights of stairs, lucky I noticed before they brought it all up!  Stil here now, ole man coming over at 2 to 'inspect' it all.  I want to start putting them all together, but i know he will shout and say I can't do it... best just leave it all I think!  I'll ask him when he comes... I LOVE putting things together!  


Right I need to nip to the post office.  Back later.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good news Cath!
Laura you can email me or use face book that comes through to my email address! 
Thanx Beach xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks girls
Merse - i'm really sorry you're so down. The whole thing is so horrendous, I don't know how we all cope. I hope that your friends here can pull you through.  
X


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 10, 2008)

Is this a thread that I can join

I've had my final scan this morning and have only produced 2 follies, 17 and 20mm

I've decided to go for a collection which will be Weds, I'm praying for an egg if not two.

Sheldon


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi girlies!

Just been to my driver awareness course (was caught speeding a while back). What a way to spend a day off!

Merse - it must be so hard for you right now. That little frostie held such hopes.  

Laura - wrong kitchen? They had the right one on the van I take it, and didn't have to trawl back to the depot?

Welcome Sheldon! Yep, you're in the right place - we'll all cross our fingers for two mature eggs for you!

Cath - hopefully those slow growers will be perfect quality!

Beach - what sort are your catties?

Francie - tea tree oil sounds ouch! Next time I'll try it though - just got a ridge there now, so hopefully Bogbreath is on his way out.

Steph - how did the appt go? What proto did they put you on?

Tracy, LilJen, Nicks - hello dears!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello,

Just a very quick one from me as am feeling very spaced out and jet lagged - we're in Dubai en route to the UK (hooray!).  

I just wanted to wish Steph good luck for today    

Merse    

Jax   

  to all those stimming at the mo  

Sorry no more personals - will do more when back in the UK.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireP (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry to gatecrash your post but just wanted some advice.  I am currently with ARGC in London, I've just had a BFN with the most horrendous cycle, I only got 3 follies and one fertilised egg, it did divide to 10 cell by day 3 which i've been told is good but obviously not good enough!  I do have immune issues as well.  I've had 4 fresh icsi cycles in total and 2 frozen ... getting approx 8 - 11 follies each time in last 5 years etc.  Do you think I am now a poor responder and if I cycle again I will be looking at the same sad follie state of affairs!  My fsh has been 9.9 up to 12.6 recently but has also been like that going back years as well.  I have a horrible feeling that I have low ovarian reserve so chances of every getting frozen ones are a distant dream (my cons told me my body does better with fet due to the naturalness of the cycle and my immune system - I finally conceived my son on FET and attempt no.5).

What sort of protocols are out there for poor responders?  I have my review in May but if i'm told they are going to stick me on 600 ius of gonal f again, it doesn't really make me feel encouraged that I am going to do any better and at £8k (gulp) for this last cycle for one fertilised egg it's a lesson I don't want to repeat.

Thanks for listening

Claire


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all

Cath - that's great news, that gives me hope for tomorrow too that my little ones have grown! I hope you are feeling better now, it's so stressful isn't it not knowing what's going on?!

Steph - good luck!!!   

Merse -  

Jax - hope those bloods come back BFP BFP BFP!!!     

Sheldon - hellooooo! I only joined this thread last week but I tell you what - this bunch are great!  THey are friendly, helpful and funny to boot! I hope your folly's keep growing. x

Hi everyone else - hope you're all ok.

As for me, HCG was ok-ish. Hust a bit but soon over. I had an awful expericence this morning, went to get some Epsom Salts but Pharmacist advised me to get a supository that would work in an hour....an hour Within 10 mins my rectum was in so much turmoil it was worse than anything I have experiences so far on IVF!







It was an hour of agony but I think it did the 'JOB' so to speak!  NEVER AGAIN!!!!!! Which demon invented suppositories anyway?!! I'm worried I'll be lying on the thingy tomorrow legs akimobo with Dr McDreamy looking up my Poppet wondering why my bumble hole is so red! 

Anyway, speaking of tomorrow, despite me attemping to be humerous, am actually very nervous now. Have a few questions:-

1) How long does E/C take?
2) Does it hurt?
3) Can I wear contact lenses? (they said no make-up -







)
4) If they can't find any sperm in the remaining 4 vials...and none in the TESE......what are we going to do 

DH had TESE which failed so had tissue biopsy and they froze 5 vials. Thawed 1 and it contained 1 sperm. So we have 4 left. AM terrified now actually, not nervous. I think my head has just come out of the sand and the view is very scary. 

Scared Spoony x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blimey - no wonder you're scared Spoons! I had the same worry, as they were operating on Pete this time and last time it was two frozen vials of bad quality stuff, so I hear ya.
Try not to worry - you've covered all bases with the vials and the TESE, they're bound to find at least some.
You can't wear lenses, I don't think - are you having anaesthetic? Either way, I think they get you to take out lenses, teeth, or anything that might move suring the op.

Ouch - I'd NEVER have a suppository again - it just made my **** spasm! Yowsers. Get some Colon Blow in - you'll never want for a poo again! 

The best of British for tomorrow, chick.  

Claire - were you on the long protocol or the short? That can make a huge difference. But I wouldn't imagine it'll be the same each cycle - they very rarely are the same even with the same drugs.

You should get an AMH test, to see what your ovarian reserve is - this doesn't fluctuate like FSH and can be a better marker.

Emma - have a good flight!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Did they find any sperm in the vials?


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Jax -  ing for that line to get stronger   

Cath - That's great news, I find that during my cycle the follies are growing quicker towards the end of stimms - hang in there   

Mir - I feel so sorry for you as I usually have massive boils in my bits too, I nearly passed out with pain last time I was trying to squeeze it - ouch!!!!!!  

Laura and Emma - Have a good flight!!

Sheldon - Hi and welcome  

Babyspoons - Here to lots of good     on your ec day.

Merse -    

Jinemed ladies - Hope that everything is going well and wishing you all lots of 'Turkish delight'    

Nicks - Have a nice zzzzzzzzzz 

Had my final scan today and we're now def. going for ec on Thursday morning (hooray)!!! I have two more menopur stabs, 1 tonight and 1 tomorrow night, and then trigger late tomorrow night too (18 days stimms in total, must be one of the longest in this thread...). But all worth it when I get my BFP. The clinic is happy with my lining and I have 3 decent size follies (plus 2 small ones at 8mm but the nurse warned me not too get too hopeful with those tiny ones). I know is not too many but hopefully it'll be enough for me, when I think that last week the tx was at risk of being abandoned for total lack of response... Thank you for all your positive vibes, is working    

Alegria x


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi

Thanks as ever for your words of encouragement.
Alegria - Great news for you too, you never know, those 2 late follies may ripen up, it does happen. Fingers crossed you get some lovely eggies 
Spoony - yes I am relieved to say the least, feel that my ovaries have woken up now. Good luck tomorrow, it shouldn't take longer than 20 - 30 mins and if you're under GA you won't know a thing. You will feel a little discomfort afterwards and there may be a bit of blood but you shouldn't suffer too badly -just take it easy though even if you don't feel any pain because there will have been a lot of rummaging around and I didn't take it easy after my 1st EC and paid for it 2 days after so REST.
Steph - hope all went ok today  
Sorry for leaving so many out but it's taking me a while to get up to scratch with all of you.

Love
Cath
X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, there was sperm there! Not much, admittedly, but enough to try and fertilise the pitifully few eggs I had. The embryologist said it took her an hour and a half to inject those three useable eggs - normally it would take her ten minutes. I got one grade 2/3 embryo out of that.

It was much better at the Jinemed, because they did PESA fresh on the morning. Still, I only had two out of four fertilise. But you can never tell what's good news and what's bad till test day I think - I felt very positive all through, although a non-PR might not understand why! Hardly any eggs or sperm? Shows it's possible!

I think you just have to hope and pray, Spoons. You just need one determined egg and one determined sperm and hey presto!

Alegria - I'm so glad your ovaries have woken from their sleep! The best of luck for EC. Sorry to hear you are afflicted by Bogbreath's bretheren too - they are absolutely excruciating!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Miranda, I feel better now. At least I know it's possible. They said he may have needle biopsy again if the vials have no sperm when thawed. So I'm in at 9:15 and then he's in lunchtime ish if need be. Hopefully not as he recovered better from tissue samples as it was under general. He was very sore after TESE so not looking forward to it.  

I have just eaten 150g of cheese as am paranoid I haven't eaten enough protein - too late now I guess but my head is spinning with the what if's and why didn't I's. I have decided to make a CD of my favourite music to take in wth me to try and chill myself out.  

By the way, my boobs have got quite sore last few days (even before HCG) is that a good sign? Have a lot of Egg White too but have had that since Day 3 of stimming....hope they are good signs. 

Cath you sound much better.   20-30 minutes - that's so quick! Gklad your overies have woken up...maybe they just needed the clocks to change to tell them IT'S SPRING!!!

By the way, can someone explain the grading system or eggs and embies please?

Thansk for all your support. Very needed now. 

Still scared Spoony x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Alegs - well done on those follies!   roll on Thurs!
Cath J    for your follies!
spoony - good luck for EC  different clinics grade embies differently but most use grade 1 as the best - based on number of cells, shape of cells and regularity of them (fragmentation). Ideally 2-4 cells on day 2 and 6-8 cells on day 3. Least your botty is now empty!   
Claire - ARGC are very good - maybe you just had a bad cycle  
sheldon - they sound good sizes   Fingers crossed 
Mirra - speeding - you naughty girl  
LB - hope you had nice day off  
Lil Jen - I know what its like worrying a few days before a scan, I had all different scenarios written down with an action plan for each one - eg 1 follie, 2 folllies etc - mad   but it helped me   Sure she will be fine  
Chat later - gotta ring DH who is away tonight  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

God i'm shagged!

I've just put together 7 wall units (no doors yet) one more to go and then I'm finished for the evening... just having a cuppa and bit of cake!  

Back later. XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, workman's snack Laura! Nothing like feeling you've earned it. So satisfying!

Nicks - i wasn't going that fast, honest! Sneaky gits - at least i don't have the points as I've gone on that. But it's annoying to take a precious day's hols for that.

Needle biopsy's not as bad as them lopping a chunk out Spoons - I'm sure he'll be better after that. Pete's PESA was so painless he woke up and thought they'd done nothing! Then he got black bruising - but still no pain.

Hopefully there'll be a clutch of eggs in there.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Back again!

Spoons -   its all worry worry worry in the game. 

Mirra - Yup, I actually really like a bit of physical work.  I should have been a plumber!

Just watching prog on that Jersey child abuse thing... terrible, poor little blighters.  Then its crimewatch, lets hope I see someone I know and can pick up a nice reward!  

Back to work tom.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Eveing ladies..just wanted to say hello..thinking of you..off to bed ...so tired....catch you all tomorrow........good luck for scans tests etc...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a quickie from me too to say thinking of you allx x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a bunny!!!!!!!

Thanks Mirra- right must bath!

Got early start tom, car has MOT... wish it luck!

Lots of love and luck to everyone with bits going on tom, sorry thats rubbish, I'm tired and my brain aint working!



X


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura --must be quite a feeling to feel shagged    .

Hello to the Turkey girls and to the newcomers and everybody else of course...

I am taking it easy as period well overdue...for some reason...  Lovely to dream on... Don't want it to come even ever...whether it's menoapuse or whatever else...  Blissful state of status quo after all the turmoil... Probably a definitive sign of perimenopause...

Been for a yoga session and feel good tonight...  Must try meditation next... Has anybody seen the programme on transcendental meditation whereby you can apparently change your brain and the way you think and so on...

Night ,,,night now...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Just a quickie to let you know how I got on - the Jinemed clinic was extremely busy as its Monday, we thought everybody was very nice, and our first impression was very good 

They did a scan, but had great trouble finding my ovaries (maybe because I had eaten earlier? - I always used to have scans first thing in the morning at my last clinic)  - so I didn't get a proper antral follicle count. Everything looked fine though apparently and no cysts, so OK to go ahead with the stimulation.

I thought they were going to wait for FSH/E2/AMH blood tests before deciding the drugs, but when I told them I had FSH of 8 in January and 7 in February they were happy to start me without waiting for the results (I had the tests anyway - guess I'll find out the results next time I go).

They have started me on Letrazole, 300 Gonal-f plus 150 Menopur - the same protocol that Miranda, plus I will also be on Clexane later on, and Prednisalone just for a few days between EC and ET I think.

I had today's jabs at the clinic and the next 3 days I will do them myself in the hotel - back for another scan on Friday.  praying that I have some follicles growing then! 

*Alegria* - great news about your follicles - good luck for EC on Thursday   

*CathJ * -    for your follies - grow grow grow!

*Sheldon* - welcome to the thread - good luck for EC on Wednesday xx - quality is definitely more important than quantity in this IVF malarkey - I hope you get some great quality eggs, even if there aren't many of them   

*ClairP * - sorry to hear you had such a bad cycle - I agree with Mira that you should maybe get the AMH test so that you know a little better where your reserve is at - I hope that it was just a bad cycle though and that another one would bring a different story    I'm sure you are in very good hands with the ARGC. Good luck 

*Nicki* - hi hon - hope you are feeling well 

*Lolli* - are you all ready to go once you have finished working hon?
*
Laura* - wow I am impressed by your technical know-how! Not bad for an Essex girl eh? 
*
Spoony* - lots and lots of luck for EC tomorrow and that they find some good sperm in the vials   

*Ophelia* - gonna miss you and your man when you go on Wednesday 

Sorry for no more personals but is late here and I've run out of steam! - love to everybody else 
Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - its not a good 'shagged' feeling, sorry thats my commonness coming out!  

X


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

For anybody interested in going to the Jinemed - they are back in London for consults on Fri 11th, Sat 12th and Sun 13th April.

Steph xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Steph - Glad to hear that you had a good flight and that everything is going according to plan in Istanbul. Two scans ago the ultrasonographer at the Lister had the same problem as yours at Jinmed not being able to find my ovaries properly   Apparently as I went in just after lunch my bowels were still all over the place and wouldn't let them see much    Now I make sure I go for my scans in the morning before breakfast so they can have a good look inside    Good luck with stims    

A big hello to everyone else in team PR  

Alegria x


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Laurab

Hi, have been looking at site for jinemed, have emailed for info. Very good luck for your treatment.

I just recieved confirmation today, I have a new sperm donor and will be starting DIVF again when AF arrives end of April. (pleaSE HURRY!!!)

i am trying one more cycle with own eggs at LWC (thank you Dr Ashour) then will have to consider donor eggs.

Really pleased to hear I,m gonna be your cycle buddy given that you said all your buddies got BFP.
When do you start?

Hello to everyone and welcome to Sheldon.
I,m new to this thread but have recieved lots of support and advice and I,m sure you will too.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

TracyM

You may already know this but incase you'd not yet discovered it, there is a thread for Jinemed on the Locations board...under International and then Turkey board....you'll also find some other useful threads 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=357.0

Good luck everyone 
Natasha


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Well once again looks like my clinic have messed up, had told cons would be cycling in April, just got AF so rang up for day 2 scan and guess what...I'm not on the list


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Beach 

How bl00dy annoying   Don't they understand we gear ourselves up for these treatments and get ourselves mentally prepared ? 

What have they said...can they really not fit you in this month ?  Thought we were gonna be cycle buds again 

Take care hun
Natasha x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm waiting for a phone call back from the clinic but I've decided that if they tell me no on the phone I;m still going to go in person tomorrow and demand to see the consultant...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good for you hun   Fingers crossed it doesn't come to that though !!

N xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Good for you hun
> N xx


YEAH! What she said! Just replied to you on t'other thread, Beachy but I reckon if you just apply a bit of pressure in the right place, your name will miraculously "appear"!

Wotcha Minxy-Minx,  Long time no chat innit 

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

My pressure tactic worked, got a call back saying I'd been added to list!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah Beach - you tell them!     That's not on, bloody clinics. I'm still waiting for some money owed to me by mine - will be going into child trust fund at this rate  
Minx - how's the stimming? Notice you will try for blasts this time - sounds good    hopefully it will be the one.
Steph - glad all well   good luck on Mirra's lucky protocol! 
Tracey - hi - not long for you either  
LB - we want BFP's from all cycle buddies this time please!

DH has just come home - going to do tea now, need a few hours for it to go down before bed!  
Love Nicks


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Great Beachy!     have you got drugs yet?? when do you go in?
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- I was so stressed and upset, am certianly never ever going back there again!  Will go tomorrow for first scan and bloods then inject Thursday.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Totally lost the plot now with where everybody is up to with scans, EC & ET. Good luck to everyone who is cycling either here or in Sunny Turkey 

Steph – Sounds like they are looking after you overe there xx

Sheldon –   I am hoping to cycle towards the end of April too, so it'll be me, you and Laura xx

Beach    Glad that they sorted it for you hun. Told you a bit of ranting and raving goes a long way…bahh!!! Bloody NHS!!! How was your hen do by the way??

Merse   Hello hun, how are you holding up??

Nicks   How’s the belly ache chicky?? Hope its not getting you down too much.

Cath – Brilliant news on your follies. I am willing them on for you  

Lollipop   How are things over there??

Mirra & Laura  

Emma   How are you in HK?

Hello to the rest of team PR, sorry not more personals but I am still at work unfortunately.

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- it was ok thanks, just had the meal then went about 9ish....changed doctor's to Friday so will update you then. How are the twins?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

beachgirl said:


> My pressure tactic worked, got a call back saying I'd been added to list!


Nice one Beachy!

Excuse me for butting in on the thread girlies, I kind of come here and nose around from time to time! Hope you're all well
xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

They're still very poorly but holding their own. I have got a couple of piccies of them now and they are perfectly formed but so teeny tiny its untrue. Evie fits into the palm of your hand apparantly. Charlie wasn't so good yesterday and they had to put him back on breathing assistance. Spoke to katie this morning though and they've both picked up again today. Kate is absolutely distraught as she keeps having to sign consent forms for them to do procedures with the little tots. It must be bloody awful, you just can't imagine can you? To go through hell to get pregnant and then for them to arrive so early. I went up to see Katie in the hospital last night but couldn't get to see the babies as they are still in Intensive Care and its only family allowed up there.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Well at least they're holding their own, you did say they were fighters    I really hope that all goes well for them all


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey ladies

E/C was good we hope...I had 8 eggs as my 3 small follies grew  (reckon it was that big Sunday lie in!) and they thawed 2 vials and found 2 twitching sperm on first analysis. So they hoped they's find more so he didn't have the TESE again which was great. They didn't thaw the other 2. We are very relieved







but just have to hope they keep moving and fertilise the eggs. SHe said she'd ring us later to tell us how many eggs were ICSI-fied but it's now gone 6pm and heard nothing so hope that's not a bad sign. So we'll know tomorrow. Scary but a relief that we are still in the game. I am very sore and bleeding. I just came home and slept 3 hours. Very crampy and bleeding. GUess that's to be expected. 

Will keep you posted tomorrow. Am trying to stay positive but kind of wished they's rang us. Don't they realise how something as small as a phone call can make al the difference?!

Sorry no personals. 
Thanks you all for your support.
Kx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Babyspoons   it all goes well for you x


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi All

Spoony - well done with the 8 eggs, that has made me hopeful that I may have some more for EC (shouldn't be so obsessed with numbers I know). Everything crossed for you - really hope that you get some lovely embies. You rest and take care of yourself.
Sheldon  - Just a thought, if you get this, would you consider paying for ICSI? (or are you funded?). The reason I ask is that in my first tx I only got 2 eggs and 1 didn't fertilise and the other abnormally fertilised (2 sperm got in). This was with IVF not ICSI, but I found out afterwards that if we had gone for ICSI we prob would have got at least 1 embie. At my new clinic they suggest ICSI if you only have 2 eggs because it raises your chances. Just a thought - you can ask them before EC tomorrow. Even if DH sperm good, it's still worth doing from my own personal experience. My first consultant always said there's no point cos DH sperm fine, but my view is if you don't produce many eggs, leave no stone unturned and go for ICSI. The extra cost may prevent you from having to pay for another cycle - it's always a lottery, but had to mention this to you. 

Love
Cath
X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whooo! Well done on eight eggs Spoonie! Amazing! Fingers crossed for them to get it on in the lab of lurve tonight.

Cath - I can't BELIEVE they gave you IVF with two eggs? That's so risky!

Beach - bloody clinics   Glad you managed to sort em out - it's such a psychological hurdle, building yourself up to a cycle. They should know that, the tinkers.

TracyM - donor anything is illegal in Turkey, but the Jin has a clinic in Greece I think, that can offer donor tx.

Steph - I had to not eat brekkie the mornings of scans as I had the same problem!

Laura - what 'didn't go with the package'? I've looked back and can't find what you're talking about!

Hello to everyone else!


xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Miranda - I know what you mean, I was a little naive on my first cycle and just trusted that they would do the best for me. It was truly gut wrenching to phone the day after EC and be told that neither fertilised. With what I know now I feel that they really took an unnecessary gamble (I love your photo by the way!! )

XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

On my first cycle I got two eggs and our embryologist told us to stay with IVF as ICSI could damage the eggs..


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I'm just waffling ignore me!  

Spoons - Woooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooo.... 8 eggs! Thats more more than I've managed in 3 rounds!   

Must eat... back in a bit.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hum. I don't think it damages the eggs unless you had a really cack-handed embryologist?   I'd always go for ICSI, as that way you know they've got the best chance. Having said that, one of my eggs from the first lot fertilised abnormally, so it's not just restricted to IVF, certainly.

The photo's good, eh cath? I'm finding ones for everyone, so what's your favourite animal?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

When I had 2 eggs they wouldn't do ICSI, said no evidence to support it having better chance.  Apparently if there is good egg and good sperm will fertilise.  

Doing ICSI this time though!!!    Just need some eggs!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

LAdies

Thanks for all your best wishes.  

Just put a post on main board but can anyone advice me on Cyclogest, vaginally or rectally? Also are there any side effects?

What about Dupaston?

Thanks
Spoony x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

right now Im totally lost... 

was going to start personals but so tired girlies sorry....glad all went well at EC today Spoons....        ..coming yr way....

      vibes to everyone for scans and tests and positive phonecalls....

Beach - like Mir said Bl**dy clinics.....  ...so glad you got it sorted and you were def right to put yr footsies down....go all the way like that Beach that way they will know you are calling the shots...   ..good luck sweetie...xxx

Merse -  ...all I can say is Im thinking of you thanks for the good luck wishes take extra special care honey....xxxxxxxxxxxx 

Love to you all...........................


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

rectally my love... seems disgusting but believe me its better than the mess from vag... you need to do it rectally on ET day anyway.  Its pretty easy once you've done it once.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Forgot to say Yay!!  Your cycling!!!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

as we're on the subject of cyclogest.... everyone says that they start it on ec day but my clinic ask me to start it one day after ec... is that right


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmm I can't remember to be honest.  I think I started eve after EC but sure next morning is fine.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Please please think of Kate tomorrow morning.  It's her first scan and I know she is terrified of a total non-response.  I spoke to her this evening and she sounded miserable.  She is already on the highest dose of stims due to her high FSH so there won't be any adjusting they can do if she hasn't responded.  No miracles expected here but please   for just a few follies.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi
Have no idea hun but I was told to take one dose tonight before going to bed (day of E/C) then morning and night from tomorrow. (Not sure how long for). Maybe it's cos I had a history of short LP before all this started. Maybe each clinic varies.

Sorry not much help am I.  

LittleJenny,      for Kate. x

Spoony x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

For Kate -


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Go Kate! May your ovaries be COVERED with big fat follies!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Spoony,

Forgot to say congrats on your 8 eggs although, obviously, your membership of this thread will have to be terminated by the high-ups!!  

Seriously, I do hope for good news tomorrow!

Jenny


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  I am so worried for her and keep hoping she'll defy the odds.  You do hear of people with high FSH responding much better than expected so I'm just hoping she'll be one of those.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My mate who did egg sharing with fsh of 12 and both her and the reciprient had twins...think she got 14 eggs.  But you really only need one good one, obviously nice to get a big batch but really a few good ones is all you need.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I will let everyone know how Kate gets on.  Maybe I can persuade her to come and join you herself soon.  Thanks so much for supporting her through an intermediary....


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Laura & Spoons - Thank you  

LittleJenny - I don't know how you can tell this to Kate but my 1st scan on day 6 of stimms showed nothing, nada, zilt. And I was on Gonal F 450. I left the clinic in tears. The 2nd scan 5 days later showed only 1 tiny little follie just starting on my right ovary, still nothing on the left one. As you can imagine I was again in tears and worried that the tx would have to be abandoned after 10 days of stimms. Luckly that same day the cons. changed my meds to Menopur 450. Six days later and I had 3 large follies and two smaller ones that hopefully will grow to a decent size until ec day this Thursday. So 2 days ago I left the clinic in tears again but this time they were of joy for getting this far. Now I know why they call it 'an emotional roller coaster'. I know it's difficult but please tell her to try and take each day as it comes. My friend got her BFP 9 wks ago with only 4 eggs (2 embies put back). Sending lots of positive vibes for kate     

Alegria x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Alegria - I've asked my brother-in-law to update me whatever the news is tomorrow.  I know Kate will be devastated if nothing can be seen at the moment.  I didn't know they could change the type of stims to help (I thought it was just the dose) so I'll definitely mention this if the news isn't so good.  As everyone says, you only need one and I'm just hoping and praying for her. 

thanks again and again....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 
Have had 2 days of stim jabs now, and am feeling good - am loving Istanbul!  (Well apart from the fact that the digger on the building site next door to my hotel is still working and it is 11.50pm! Was quiet since that first night I got here and has now started again! 

*Spoony* - 8 eggs is fantastic    - I am so pleased for you! Sending lots of  that they are getting it on with your DH's swimmers in the love lab as we speak and that you get an excellent fertilisation rate and thus a happy phone call in the morning   
*
LittleJen* - wishing your sister lots of luck for her scan tomorrow - hope she sees some lovely follicles   

*Alegria's follies * - grow grow grow!!!   

*Alegria* - good luck for EC Thursday hon!   

*Beachy * - good for you hon  - really glad you will be able to start, when is your first scan? Tomorrow? Wishing you lots and lots of luck for this cycle - I really hope its the one!   

*Lolli * - I hope so much that you don't get held up at T5 - can't wait to see you and D & D Thursday afternoon/evening!  Are you taking laptop?

*Mira * - thanks for the PM sweetheart 

*Laura * - how goes the kitchen? is it all going to be done by the time you come here? Hope so! 

*Swinny* -  that your friend's twins come on in leaps and bounds and don't spend too much time in hospital   good luck with your cycle end April - glad you will have some cycle buddies in Laura and Sheldon 

*TracyM * - good luck with your new cycle at the end of April - hope it comes round fast for you!   

*NixF01* - thanks for dropping by  - good luck with your April cycle hon 

*Minxy* - hows it going with you? Hope its all looking good!   

*CathJ * -    for your follies - grow grow grow!   

*Merse * - thinking of you hon, and sending you huge  

*Nicks * - thanks for the   

*Ophelia* - safe journey home tomorrow, we'll miss you! take care and stay  - it IS going to work!   

 to anyone I have missed, hope you are all well!

Love Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - So glad you are having fun!

Mirra - Why don't you do a poem or something for the april comp... bet you could win it!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LJ - I'm convinced your sis will do really well and prove the blood results wrong    In fact she'll do so well that when you convince her to come on FF she'll have to go on another thread!  
Spoonly - gosh well done!   Where did they all come from?? Good luck for fert  
Steph - keep stabbing!    Glad istanbul is OK even if a bit noisy!  
Lincs - any news?   
Inc - did you say LATE AF?!!!!!     You must let us know any developments - with your current thinking you must be convinced its the menopause   ( and then be proved wrong!)   
LB - sure you can crack on and just put the kitchen in yourself - you sound very handy!  
Ems - hope you are having a good time in the UK! 
Mirra - how do you get the sparkly picture into your sig? Have registered and saved one as a GIF but no idea how to move it - its in 'my pictures'  
With regards ICSI vs IVF I don't think it makes much difference unless there is a sperm problem - if you have good both they will fert  
Had girls from antenatal round this pm for tea!   chatted about pregnancy whinges  
Well off to bed in a bit
Night all  
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

If you click on them Nicks, you get the website they're from - you find one you like, click on it and it gives you the html to paste into your sig box!

Laura - what competition? 

Steph - we had building work all trip next to our room! It was ok when the window was shut, but I liek the window open!

Alegria - how are you feeling now? Eggie?

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - yOU all ready?  Only 3 weeks til she's here acording to my schedule! I thinkI could have done it mysefl you know!  But why have a dog and bark yourself!  

Mirra - If you lok at the top of the main page you can see a red banner... advertising a april comp... have a look!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

ta mirra - I just save the pic.... will go back and check
LB - my due date is 5 days before my 40th   I so hope you are right and she's early!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Doh! - now i just have a box with a red cross in


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh she will be here early.. or maybe late and on your 40th!! Nah she will be early, I can feel it, you'll be out drinking champers on your birthday!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks think it goes in the signiture box not the avatar bit.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm cut and pasting it right below my lily pie ticker in the signature box - getting fed up now. My red cross is here to stay!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I like your red cross!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Now I've got it!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hurrah!

I'm off to bed now - will check out the comp tomorrow. I won the comp for a message to put on the fun runners' T-shirts, so hopefully I could win somat!

I never usually win anything.  

Night all.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah!!!  Glittery stars!!!  Hoorah!!

Mirra - You can do it... we will all vote for you!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Ladies

Thanks for good luck wishes, I think my membership on this thread is still valid as only 4 viable eggs in the end out of the 8, the others were too immature......but we don't care......3 fertilzed!!!!!!! WE HAVE 3 EMBRYOS!!!!!

































































































































I can't believe it!! They injected my only 4 viable eggs with DH's only 4 viable sperm and wooohooo...(at least he can stop feeling inadequate now!)..I know we still need them to stick but this was such a massive hurdle for us. I feel like we've just got as BFP!!! They are going to ring me later about transfer tomorrow. I hope they keep dividing.     Oh I am so relieved. Thank you God!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Way to go spoons!!! Fantastic!!

A big hello to everyone... good luck and vibes to everyone - there are so many people cycling!!!  

Had a bit of a bad day yesterday... got a puncture, then got blocked in and an argument with neighbours, then went to pick up lorry from servicing and my dad backed it into another van and cost £400 for a broken light and few scratches  not to mention how much the damage to ours is going to cost  

Had accupuncture yesterday - not sure that it was good or bad, but seems I have a strong pulse on one side! 

Anyway back soon


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Stephjoy* said:


> *Minxy*  hows it going with you? Hope its all looking good!


*Steph*...I'm doing fine, thanks for asking  Feel a bit bad posting my update on here as I'm not a poor responder  1st stimms scan yesterday and 20 follies with 10 at good size so far, pretty much same as this stage last 2 cycles...next scan on Friday.

Hope you're ok ?

Just wanted to say....

*Spoony*...great news about the embies...good luck with ET  

*beach*....yeh, cycle buddy !!! Lots of orangey, seveny (is that a word  ) good luck to you  

*alegria*....I'm always prescribed the progesterone support (been on a variety & gestone this time) from day of EC onwards but I have read of clinics prescribing it from ET...maybe one to ask about when next see your consultant 

*Laura*...not long to go now hun  

*Mirra*...how's the bump hun ? 

*Nicki*...loving the stars 

 *everyone else*...hope you're all doing ok ?  

Love, luck & sticky vibes  
Natasha x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Spoony - 3 embyos is great!  Well done!  That is fantastic news.   Now it's    for the ET!

Kate has 5 follies!!!!      2 are a really good size and 3 are a little smaller but they think they should catch up by EC on Saturday.  She has another scan tomorrow.  My thinking is that if the doom-and-gloom doctors tell you that the smaller ones should catch up you have every reason to be hopeful. 

I know it isn't a lot in the great scheme of things but, trust me, when your worst FSH has been up at 22, you've had the DE speech before you've even begun and you've been told the'd be very lucky to get 4 eggs out of you, 5 follies is good news!!!  I think she was mentally preparing herself for a zero response and cancelled cycle.

Now we   for maybe 4 eggs on EC day.  

Thanks so much for your support - I can't think of anywhere else which would understand the joy of a mere 5 follies!!!   to all!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Spoony - great news! Only 4 sperm and 4 embies!   Fabbo considering some people have 100 milllion of the b*ggers! Is ET tomorrow?  
Bugle - chill out today girl!   
minx - glad all well -( you NORMAL responder you!   )
LJ - Who-hooooo!       
Love Nikcs


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Had scan went was fine so just waiting for blood results then if all ok start inejcting tomorrow.


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi All

Spoony - I'm thrilled for you - PLEASE GOD they have divided nicely today.
Miranda - I am crazy about dogs - have 5 of them and a litter of 11 great dane pups on its way in a couple of weeks!! (just before the end of my 2WW if I get there!!)
Steph - glad you're enjoying Istanbul, fingers crossed for you all the way  
Sorry, if I went on about the ICSI v IVF thing too much. At the end of the day, these things are personal choices and plenty of people do often have 100% with only 2 eggs and IVF.
As for me - had another scan today - day 12 of stimming. I now have 6 follies (another one has appeared). My 4 front runners are growing steadily (10, 12, 14 and 15mm) and they are happy with the progress. It seems v slow to me, but I'm not complaining. I go back Friday for another scan and they will decide whther to do EC on Mon or Wed.

Hello to everyone else.

x


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Well done Spoons.

Cath, they sound like good follies.

Beach good luck with stims.

I have been feeling very negative, had been getting bad back cramps, started a bit on Sat afternoon, then same time on Sunday, by the eve I was sweating and felt really faint.  Pains went off and then at work on Mon went to the loo with a bit of pink when wiping, no more spotting until late last night and now a bit this morn with the odd back ache thrown into boot, I was going to test again this morning but couldn't hold it long enough, so didn't test so will again in the morning now.  Still have funny taste in my mouth, but then again this could be all the drugs and I have read stories on here about people having a funny taste in the mouth and it being a bfn.  Spoke to clinic who told me not to go to work and rest, think work are ****** off with me as they have not even replied to my text today.

I can't see a positive outcome in all this because I feel like I am going to come on.

xxxx


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi All

Well I managed two eggs from two follies, so I am very pleased with quite a crap situation.

Cath I asked for ICSI and was talked out of it this morning.  So I am unfortuately waiting for nature to do its bit.

So all fingers crossed for tomorrow morning.

Sheldon


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all

Thanks for all the well wishes. 
Cath - great news your little's are getting bigger by the day. Grow follies grow!
Jax -      I hope tomorrow's test is    . Rest up, sod work, you'll get no thanks for going in if it's anything like my work!
Sheldon -     for tomorrow. Hope you sleep well tonight and   nature does her bit. 

Nicki - yes we have been up against the odds so far!! 

Hi everyone else hope you are all being good! 

I am a bit anxious about the grading tomorrow but so relieved to be at this stage it's unreal. E/T is at 10am tomorrow. Any tips for E/T and 2ww? My stomache is still quite bloated and feels swollen from E/C. Is this normal? Haven't poo's since the awful experience with a suppository either! Am not doing another tho! Sticking with Senokot!

V tired so off to watch a trashy film. 
Spoony x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry about no personals but me post coming up - just came back to room after seeing Ophelia and her DH off, phoned Romina to ask her about my blood test results from Monday (day 3 - when I started stimms) and what she has told me has completely screwed my head up - she said AMH takes a week to come back... fine ... but my FSH was 21  - whatthe... It was 8 point-something in January and 7 point-something in February! And she said my Estradiol was 8... yes, 8 - which just sounds completely wrong to me! 

The only thing I have done differently is take the pill for 21 days before coming here, and I stopped the DHEA in the last two weeks of that, then started it again - could the pill have had an effect? I don't know what to think or how to get my head around it ... 

She said Prof Teksen has seen my results and says the FSH is high, but that we should carry on - he will discuss it with us Friday when we go back for our scan.

I know I need to wait and see what he says...  but Oh God, why is nothing ever straight forward?  - I was feeling so good about this and now feel like my PMA has just flown out of the window! 

Sorry for the me post!

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't thionk you should test hormone levels after taking the pill Steph - that's bonkers! I had to go two months after an abandoned cycle before the Lister would test my AMH - did they know you had been on the pill? I'd ignore it, frankly - you can't take those results seriously.

Wow, Spoons - three embryos! That's a fantastic result, it really is.

Bugle - punctures, acupuncture - step away from all those sharp objects!  

Natasha - bump seems fine! Kicking like mad - very reassuring for paranoid Annie here. What drugs are you on, normal one?

Sheldon - well done! That's a 100% result - let's hope that continues!

Cath - six? Well done you!

Jax - this is a terribly worrying time - are you geting HCG tests every few days?

LilJen - say congrats to kate from us!

Better dash - lunch hour is over...  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Steph I would agree with Miranda it's silly to test your hormones after being on the pill and I honestly think that the FSH test it a load of rubbish anyway...my first reading was 15 and as well as it fluctuating naturally anyway in any given month, I honestly also think stress is another factor which aggravates it, so I would not take any notice of that reading.

Well ladies, I couldn't help but cave in and do two more hpt, only held pee for an hour but thought sod it, I just wanted to know one way or the other!

I tried the clinics test and a Sainsburys one and both came up with much stronger lines!

With previous experience I know I have a long long way to go, but I feel a tiny bit calmer now.  I feel utterly worn out now!  Waiting for clinic to call back as to what the next plan of action is, if I need bloods, etc...

Jxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lincs Jax   praying all is ok for you


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Spoons, good luck for tomorrow, try not to worry about grades, I am sure they will be good ones!

Tummy bloating is completely normal and can last a while, just keep your fluids up and try and keep calm during transfer (I listened to my Ipod and when they gave me a running commentry I just shouted I'm not listening!).

Sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow!  Enjoy your trashy film!!

Jxxxx

p.s. I can't seem to insert the icons!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Jax, am thinking and   for you too. You have been through so much already. Your turn hun. Your turn, x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Miranda7 said:


> Natasha - bump seems fine! Kicking like mad - very reassuring for paranoid Annie here. What drugs are you on, normal one?


Glad to hear bubs is doing well and making you aware of his/her presence 

Yep, I'm on normal drugs...was on 450 IU Gonal F for first 3 days to kick my ovaries into action after DR and then dropped to 300 IU since then (plus Synarel for DR and reduced during stimms). I'll be on Gestone, Clexane & Prednisolone during 2ww.

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Just lost a big post by pressing the wrong button.  Grrrrr! A quick recap.

Jax, great news about those lines.  Pain and spotting are so common and what counts is the BFP. It's been a few days now since your first one.  I hope you can get a blood test done soon and that you get a re-assuringly high HCG. (By the way, the icons don't show when you're writing a post, only when you preview or post it).

Steph, as the others have said, try not to freak out about the FSH.  The pill will definitely have an impact on this, as it will on the AMH.  You need to have a break from any hormone treatment to get a true result. And even then FSH fluctuates widely. Deep breaths, stay calm.  

Little Jen, great news about your sis. 5 follies is a result!

Spoons, that great news!  I'm thrilled for you.

Sheldon, good luck for tomorrow.    I know how hard that wait is.  Have a glass of wine to calm you down a bit.

Love to everone else.

xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Steph - I really don't think you can read anything into that FSH result when it is taken so soon after coming off the pill.  Naturally I can't find it now but I did read that you can have a temporary rise in FSH just after coming off the pill.  And the estradiol is so haywire too that I am sure the pill must be the reason - it's just too off the wall otherwise.  

Jax - stay calm; the lines are pointing in the right direction. 

Bugle -    

Cath - 6! Good for you!  Plus you still have a little time for more to appear.... 

Sheldon -   for nature to do its work for you!

Beach - best of luck!

Miranda/Nicks - hope all is well with the bumps!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Beach - Great news on the scan        for the blood results and good luck with stimming   

Spoony - Great news on the embies     I hope all goes well for ET   

Steph -    Sorry to hear about your FSH but I agree with the others in that surely the BCP has messed your hormones up.  I know it's difficult but keep up that PMA -    for your scan on Friday when I'm sure you'll see lots of juicy follies     

Nicks - Ooo, did you have cakes with your Ante Natal chit chat?  Got back to Blighty this morning and it's fab - even the M25!  At my Mum and Dad's at the mo and we're having fish pie tonight  

Minxy - Great news on your fab follies - I have everything crossed that this is your time   

LittleJenny - Glad to hear Kate's scan went well  

Laura - How's the kitchen?

Mira - How are you and bogbreath?

Lolli - Good luck for your flight to Turkey   

Sheldon -    for fertilisation   

Linx Jax - Those second blue lines are sounding good to me   

Merse - Hope you're ok hun  

Hello to everyone else - am feeling a little spaced out due to jet lag and a crap night's sleep (well actually a non existent night's sleep!)  on the plane.  Will try and post something slightly more coherent tomorrow.

xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Lincs!  YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!      
Well done   Probably about 5 weeks are you now? 
Steph - as everyone else says just disregard that FSH - pill AF is just a withdrawal bleed so your cycle isn't normal - a bad time to test, even AMH I think you need to be off it for a few months
Gotta go DH home!
Back later   N


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Well lots to catch up on!  Please forgive me if I miss anyone as there are so any of us at the mo!  Right..

Lincs - Sod work my love... look after you and beanie... rest up!  

Lil Jen - woooo hoooo.... follietastic!  

Beach - Glad all went well and your off again.. 

Steph - Numbers!  Ignore, means nowt. Focus on the follies!  Did you have a scan today?  

Mirra - Oh you never told us about the kicks how exciting!

Nicks - You are such a good wife! I just ignore tim when he comes home!! Or throw cat food at him! 

Cath - Oh puppies.. I love puppies!

Emma - So you in London?? Where?? We should 'do lunch'!  How excitng!

Merse -  

Inc - Hello!

Who have I missed?  

Right I need to g to the shops its my mates 40th at the weekend and I've not got her a pressie yet.  I am out tom for curry after work and then off to Blackpool for the weekend friday!  Busy busy!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

OK Im really sorry,sorry girls that I havent been on much lately..just been so busy..

had a real... ..with my team leader today ...felt much better for it but will have to face the music when Im back from Turkey..oh well such is life... 

anyway just about packed...dh has just taken the dogs to the dog sitters.... ...budgies and guniea pigs are at the ready for their destination...my friend in Fareham looks after small pets during holiday periods...aaahhhh.....

Not caring about the terminal 5 bit now...tickets,passport and money...everything else is a bonus....we are leaving at 0230 am..so just organising everything now including my ds...  

anyway just wanted to say thinking of you all....Spoons....             

Sheldon -            

LincsJax -     

                   ...to all our PUPO ladies...xxxxx

Beach - thinking of you Good luck...cycle buds...                   

Merse - as always thinking of you...xxxxxxxxxxxx 

Lots of                 for all our bumpees.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

and lots of big sloppy ones for everyone else..prob wont be able to get back on so hopefully will be on line tomorrow in Turkey... ...if not Ill gatecrash Steph's..... 

God bless,take extra special care of each other...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Good Luck for the journey Gabs!    Say hi to Steph for us x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck Gabs and take care and keep in touch.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Thanks so much for all the reassurance - I often wonder where I would be without my FFs - love you all loads 

Feel a LOT better now - DH and I went for a (very) long walk down by the Bosphorus river after I posted my last message, and I managed to get my head around things and get my PMA back (tentatively!)  I will be fine - I just got a shock and brain went into panic/freeze not knowing what to do with the info I had just received. It will all come out in the wash, as my dear old Nan used to say, I'm sure everything will be clear one way or t'other come Friday when I have my follie scan (day 5 of stimms) and chat with the Professor. So anyway, I'm going to do my very best not to worry about it any more, que sera and all that!   

We had a fab romantic meal tonight - seafood/asian - which we really enjoyed and are both feeling happier and back to enjoying our holiday.

TattyT on the Jinemed thread told me she thinks they use a different scale for the estradiol out there, which would make my reading in the 30s in UK terms - which sounds a lot more normal than 8!

A few personals before I go pack our bags - moving to a different hotel tomorrow, where we will meet Lolli and DH & Son in the afternoon hopefully - woohooo can't wait!! Lolli you are very welcome to use my laptop if you need to! Although if you have yours it should be fine - I managed to get connected here all on my own, and I'm a complete Windows novice! Safe journey hon, and we'll see you soon!

Beachy - good luck with your cycle this month    - have you started stimms yet?

Laura - have a great weekend in Blackpool! 

Lincs Jax - (tentative) congratulations on your  - so pleased for you and I  that it all works out this time    and that you have a very happy and healthy  pregnancy 

Emma - hope you have a fab time back in the UK with your folks and your friends 

LittleJen - 5 follies is a great start - so pleased for Kate and I really hope all goes well for her   

Francie -thanks for the message 

Minxy - hope all continues to go well and that this is the one for you    - you deserve it soooo much! 

Spoony - well done on your 3 fab embies - good luck for tomorrow with your transfer - hope all goes smoothly and they are soon snuggling in for the long haul!   

Miranda - thanks for the reassurance hon, I really appreciate it 

Ophelia - hope you and DH got home safely  Sending you loads of   

Sheldon - well done on the two eggs so pleased for you - sending you loads of    for 100% fertilisation and both to put back 

CathJ - slowly but surely wins the race - I hope! Follies are sounding good - sending you loads of    that they continue to grow 

Bugle - sending you loads of    - when is your official test date? 9th April?

 to everybody else, hope you are all well 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph    glafd you're feeeling more positive    I start injecting tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Steph - glad you have got your PMA back.  The walk and the meal sounded just what you needed.


----------



## alex g (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry to chip in, i posted on peer support and someone kindly linked me here. Just looking for some advice and was hoping i may find some with you ladies.   

Have just had first ivf funded cycle, which ended with only 1 egg collected and an abnormal fertilisation.  

Slowly coming to terms with it but keep thinking maybe we should get a second opinion  

Dh counts etc are all good, me on the other hand not so. Both tubes blocked, scarring and adhesions, had X-ray thing with dye (sorry not good on tech jargon) which resulted in left side looking ok right side not able to see. So than had lap & dye resulting in both sides blocked  Advised IVF the only way to go.

On pre-screening bloods fsh came back as raised, 30.0. (Had previously been at 29.7 but when re-tested was at 2.2). Cons wanted 3 more fsh day 3 done, results =  1st 19.7, 2nd 37.3, 3rd 4.4  so went for a cycle.
Was on synral for d/r and 5 amps of Menpor when stimm, this was over 9 days when has 1st scan. That showed 1 folli at 30 and 5 at 10-12 so booked for ec 3 days later.

Concern where to go as cons said at follow up with my fsh and poor response any success would be doubtful  

Are there any clinics who deal with these issues? Would they consider attempting a cycle with fsh raised? Have goggled a few but getting confused  

We have spoke about donor cycles but it isn't the right way for us so would desp want to go with my eggs.

Hoping that we have  a chance   somewhere?

Again sorry to just jump in,     
Any advice

Confused and sad little  Alex


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Alex - try the Lister... They are the only clinic dealing with raised fsh - no fixed rules as such... 

Hello to everybody else... 

Something strange is happening with me... Body just shut down... on 35 days now... I think i AM menopausal now...  Feeling really, really weird....sweaty and feeling like I am going to faint,. extremely tired...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I assume you've tested Inc?  

Hi Alex and welcome.  So sorry about your last cycle.    When you don't get to the 2ww its worse than a a bfn I think.  You had 6 follies, 5 were prob a little small prob at EC, maybe if you'd stimmed  a little longer and lost the big one you may have a had a better response.  I personally think you should get a second opinion, as Inc says maybe with the Lister who will treat any FSH level.  Swinny on this board had 2 cycles with no respnse and then on her last one she got about 5 eggs... so it all depends and you did have the follies there, just not quite big enough imho.  If you want to try again I think you should if only to say you gave it your best shot.  There are things you can do to lower fsh, acupuncture/ wheatgrass.  If your going to go again then maybe get some dhea which will get the eggs you do produce in tip top condition.  Alot of us are going/ gone to Jinemed which is in Istanbul, they treat poor responders... not sure what there policy is on fsh levels though but they are worth seeing, think they are in London  a few weeks, if yur interested i'll send you the link.  Welcome to the thread anyway.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I didn't... I am nearly 41 and not on contraception for the past 6 and half years girl...  Nah...  Don't think it could be anything that nice... Can't believe taht body has just packed up.... Will go to the GP if I hit 40 mark methinks ...

How are you feeling Laura... when are you going?  

Gab- have a good trip girl....

STeph - hope all is well with you and dh and fingers crossed for the cycle...

Hello to bumps...  Hope you are well and not to much bother to your mummies ...

Off to bed...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

At home today, getting housework done first thing then off for pedicure this afternoon.  Did first injection this morning, hate having them but it's all in a good cause.x


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Steph, am glad that you are feeling better about things, sending you lots of       for lots of lovely follies.  What's the weather like over there?

Alex, sorry you had a disappointing cycle,  I am surprised they didn't let the big one pop and focus on the other 5, try the Lister where they treat high FSH women and it's your age which is more important.

Spoony thinking of you today and   that you have a calm smooth transfer      

Lolli, hope you have arrived safe and sound.

Em, hope you have caught up on your sleep.

Bugle, not long now      

Laura, Blackpool sounds good, have a great time.

Inc, I agree with Laura and think maybe you should try a test, the body can be a strange thing and can do the weirdest things when you least expect it.  My sister in law was 42 when she conceived her first child.

Beach, good luck with the jabs they're horrid, but yes all in a good cause!

Hi to Nik, Miranda and anyone else I've missed, there are loads of us on here now and it's hard to keep up.

Jxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Jaxs- how are you feeling?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning Lincs   How are you? when you doing HCG? Presume you are at home resting (FFing!) today?  
Alex - hello, sorry about your cycle   We have all been through similar things and know its totally devastating. Even a one off high reading FSH is not great news and statistically it does mean that your chances are reduced. Saying that nothing is impossible and never say never!   With a 'normal' person success rates are only 30-40% so many need up to 3 cycles, if your chances are reduced then it could take more - depends on how much you want to keep going. Deffo look into the DHEA LB mentioned - we can tell you where to get it.
Short protocol might be worth a try as you might get more eggs. Also if your lead follie was 30mm was that at trigger as it prob was too big/over mature at EC and the others were prob too small - agree with LB, might have been better to wait for others to catch up.
Beach - first jab!  who hoooo!!!    When is your first scan?
Steph - glad your head is more calm now!   Its a bit weird they did those tests now - they should know better. I seriously doubt that is a true FSH.  
Inc - why the fear re testing? Surely better to do one even to 'rule it out' if you are not sure   You come to any decisions yet hun? 
Alegs - good luck - is it today??   

Off to see MW this am so better get a move on. Slept quite well last night so thats unusual!  
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- good luck for appt    had first scan yesterday ( day 2) and not back till next Wednesday


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi there,

Nice to see you in this thread Alex, these lovely ladies will look after you  

I've just received a call from the clinic we have got 100% fertilization on my 2 eggs, we seriously cannot believe it.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sheldon- that's excellent news, woohoo... When's ET?


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 10, 2008)

ET is tomorrow.
So I guess that when I will find out what grade they are


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Some clinics don't give grades not sure about yours...mine tell me how many cells etc


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Brilliant news Sheldon  - that is so good especially when you only have 2 precious one!     Ask tomorrow on cells and grades - I've always been allowed to talk to the embryologist before transfer.
MW appt went well - she is head down now!   Growing well. Didn't make it to the pharmacy as walked up the very slight incline of the carpark and had to sit on a wall due to breathlessness!  
Going to chill now  
NW


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Jax – Well done on your   you must be elated. Take care of your self now.

Gabs   good luck in Turkey. Say hello to Steph for me.

Beachy   Fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky. First jabs today then…ouch!! So first scan on Wednesday then, is that Day 8 then? I am so excited for you getting going and at least now it won't interfere with your friends wedding. Sending you big  

Alex – Hello and welcome to team PR   I am another one with raised FSH levels. Mine was 16 last month, so my consultant has put me on a drug called Cyclo Progynova which is a HRT drug, CARE Manchester have had really good results with it apparantly. Maybe you should ask if they could try you on that for a month or so to help bring your FSH down. There are lots of things that I do to reduce my FSH, I take a multitude of supplements
1000g Oil of evening Primrose
Agnus Castus
Wheatgrass
Selenium
Zinc
I also have weekly acupuncture and do Yoga a couple of times each week.

Alegria – Good luck today matey  

Nicks   Hope midwife appointment goes well xx

Sheldon – That’s fantastic news well done   Come on little embies divide, divide, divide  

Mad busy at work so catch up with you all over the weekend
Love Sarah xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Please could anone tell me if you have ever had these implanation tests and what was gained by them.

aca IgG
aca Igm
Lupic anticoagulant

I'm going on to ED but am not sure whether I should go ahead with this test first - apparently it is not done until  until you have had 3 cycles with good embryo quality and despite this have not achieved a pregnancy. I have just had one cycle at IVI Barcelona with embryos that had a medium quality and two other prior to IVI (not sure about quality).

CONGRATULATIONS JAX! 

Alegria and Sheldon  


thanks

odettexx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!

Sheldon - I can understand your delight!  That is brilliant news!

Jax - hows it going??

Beachy - good idea to have pedicure 

Laurab - enjoy Blackpool

Aleg - thinking of you...

Steph - glad you are still feeling more positive

Nicks - sounds like chill out time for you and the bump!

Alex - sorry you have had a disappointing cycle.  As everyone says, you really need to look to go to somewhere like the Lister which is really experianced with poor responders and will know how to stimulate you properly.  It may be that a better route would have been to sacrifice your big follie to preserve the others and get more eggs.  At any rate, an experienced clinic will be able to help.  Whatever, don't let them write you off...   

Cath - hope the follies are growing well  

Love to Miranda, Bugle, Lolli, Swinny, Merse, Odette, Ophelia and anyone else I've missed.

As for me, I am having a debate over agnus castus. Was using it to keep the FSH down in preparation for egg freezing in June, but I think it is possibly a bit too potent for me.  My last AF had a day's spotting before it (unheard of for me) and, although I gather that's not anything to worry about, it bothered me because it was abnormal for me personally!!  So I'm wondering whether to stop.  If my FSH were actually raised then maybe I'd carry on but since it isn't I'm inclined to drop it!  I'd rather avoid any changes at all to my cycles since they are like clockwork and I want to keep it that way!  I know it works to lower FSH but since I don't need that, I'm thinking of dropping it since I hated the spotting.  Anyone got any thoughts?

Kate is doing well - now worrying about EC which is going to be on Saturday.  Take to your prayer mats....


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Forgot to add - Inc. do a test!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Lots of people talk about AGnus castus LJ but there isn't any medical evidence that it actually lowers FSH (and I've never read any IVF related research either) - there are alot of reported problems with it too as in cycle length etc. I dabbled for a bit and then became a non-believer!  
Odette - anticardiolipin antibodies, IgM and IgG are the different subtypes of antibodies - I've PM'ed you!   when you thinking of DE'ing hun, soon?
NW


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quickie as shattered. E/T went well. Sadly we lost one emby over night.  , also one emby is bi-nucleus which apparently means it has 2 nucleus but she said it may recover but only got 4/10   but the good news is the 3rd one is a perfect 4 cell 10/10!!!!!  . 

All went well, just felt like having a smear. DH was bit grumpy but I think he found it all a bit much and has gone fishing - either that or we have to go back to the tin of cat food throwing conversation we had on here at the weekend!  

So let the 2ww begin.....

Sorry not many personals but Alex welcome, Sheldon woooo hoooooo grow embies grow.   HI everyone else. Am off for a kip now (after posting on main board about bi-nucleus as can't find anything on net). 

Spoony x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Nicki W

Thanks for sending me that message - 

You are so well-advised.
Where do you get all your information from 

Look after yourself - not long now until you pop 

Starting the pill at the end of April for about 4-8 weeks until a donor is found and then it should all happen mid July.

Odettex


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Its medical training Odette!  
so pleased you are starting soon    - don't be leaving our thread now will you!  
Hope this bub doesn't make me wait too long for an appearance........ 
NW


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Spoony – Brilliant news. Congratulations on being PUPO. I hope your 2ww is ok. Lie back now and indulge yourself  

Nicks – So you think Agnus Castus might be detrimental rather than helpful? I am nearing the end of my supply so I may just stop taking that then.
Will you do me a favour and PM me the details that you have just sent to Odette as my cousin has had three grade 1 blasts transferred over 2 IVF cycles and non have taken, so it might be beneficial for her to have those tests done? Thanks hun xx

Odette   Hi hun. Nice to hear from you. I am so glad that you have a new plan and that things are moving forward for you

Laura – Enjoy the Big One  

Inc - Do a test matey  

Little Jenny – I am sending loads   of for Kate  
Sarah xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Pregnancy test is scary.  Maybe a menopause one


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Inc - So a pregnancy test is more scary than a menopause test?  Why do you think you are menopausal? Do you have hot flashes and night sweats? You might be pregnant or stress somtimes causes irregular periods. Do a HPT! 

A friend of mine told me today that I have a glow about me recently, no ladies I can't be pregnant, DP and I did not get BMS right (as in wrong timing   ), somehow we manage to do that most months...anyway my friends thinks it might be DHEA. Who knows...

Seeing a hypnotherapist for the first time on Monday. She specialises in fertility, will let you know how I get on.

Spoon - PUPO    

Little Jenny -     for Kate

JAx - Congratulations!!!    

Sheldon - good luck for ET    

I lost track!!! There are so many of us   to all of you!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello - can I join this thread? I could also do with some advice from people who have faced similar issues. 

I've had 3 ICSI cycles all of which have shown a poor response. Cycle one I only had 2 mature eggs from 9, with only one fertilised. Cycle 2 they switched from puregon and buserelin to synarel and menopur (225iu). From 7 eggs 4 were mature, 3 fertilised. our third cycle they upped the menopur to 300iu but the cycle was abandoned at the final scan as I only had 2 "mature" follicles, one had dropped off and 4 weren't growing as they should and they felt with the fertilisation rate we'd had in the past we would end up with nothing. Our follow up was last week and the cons said that I had enough of the drugs in my system but didn't seem to be absorbing them enough, and he felt I have an extremely low chance of conceiving with my own eggs which has left us a bit adrift. 

I don't know if it's just my consultants opinion that my eggs are my eggs and nothing I do will improve response now, or if it's worth trying again with higher doses and a flare protocol or switching to a different clinic. My fsh is 6.8 which is normal enough.  I just can't get my head around the idea that I have to move on to donor eggs now if we're going to continue.

Sorry to ramble on. 

Cathie x


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Cathie, sounds like a change of protocol could be in order and that is still quite a low dose.

Spoony congrtulations PUPO girl, that sounds like an excellent embie on board the mother ship there!

Inc, it is scary doing a hpt, but I still think you should.

Little Jenny, not sure about the Agnus Castus.

Well I have done sweet fa today, keep getting the burning back ache (I wonder if it's the endo), not sure, it eases off when I lay down, so that's my excuse anyway!  Am off work until Tues so that's good.

Hope you are well today.

Love

Jxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi CathB - you'll get loads of support here and most people will know far more than me!  

I'd say that you need to look into a second opinion and maybe try a different protocol because I have heard that can make a huge difference.  Also, if you go to a clinic which is epxerienced at dealing with poor response (such as the Lister) they may be able to offer you alternative tests (e.g. auto immune tests) to see if that is causing you to respond poorly.  Sometimes that type of thing can be corrected so it should be ruled out.  Even if this is not the case then I think that a clinic with experience in addressing poor response may be able to tweak your protocol to help.

Also, I think you should look into taking DHEA.  Some doctors in the US have just applied for a patent for this as a treatment to improve ovarian function but why wait for that to be granted 

As I said, some of the others will be able to help you much more than me so good luck!!

Nicks - am coming off the agnus castus; if it's supposed to balance hormones then it's not going to help me right now since mine seem pretty balanced already so I'll leave it at that.  I'm still going for the DHEA though. Mine has now arrived and I'm taking 75mg micronised DHEA daily - hopefully it will help come June and I'll carry on beyond that since it seems pretty good stuff anyway!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

updated table:


  *TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*CathB*just had follow up - decision re 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*Francie*3rd IVF due to start mid-April 2008*Jnr*1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London - mid-March 2008*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Laurab* Jinemed - 23/04/08 for 4th cycle, this time will be first with ICSI*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08 *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - due to start downregging ?? March 2008*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start April 2008*TracyM*2nd DIVF - due to start 23/04/08*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - currently stimming - EC 03/04/08*Beachgirl*3rd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/04/08*Cath J*3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - currently stimming - EC??/04/08*Gabrielle*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - flying out 03/04/08 - 1st visit to clinic 04/04/08*Izzy1971*2nd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Jnr*1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London - EC 28/03/08*LittleJenny*Here on behalf of her sister, who is currently stimming on 1st IVF*Loui5e*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - EC 24/03/08*Stephjoy*4th ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Sonia*3rd IVF - LP - started DR 20/03/08 - baseline scan 08/04/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - testing ??/04/08*Bugle*2nd ICSI - Jinemed - testing 09/04/08*Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - testing ??/03/08    *Ophelia*7th ICSI - Jinemed - testing 10/04/08    *Terry*5th ICSI - SP - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised - Day 2 ET 23/3/08 - testing ??/03/08 *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *ClaireP*3rd ICSI - ARGC - Feb '08 - tested negative - review April '08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - - tested negative  *Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - tested negative  *PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - awaiting first scan 15/03/08 - due 31/10/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008  (triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH

Please let me know if anything needs changing - have lost control of it a little being out here and not online so much!

Back later! Gab got here safely and going out with her soon for evening meal 

Steph xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Steph That is very helpful. Hope your stimming is going well     Have a lovely dinner with Gabs.

Merse - Thinking of you.   Hope you are ok    

CathB - Welcome!   I agree with Jenny, you need a second opinion. FSH 6.8 that is quite low, have you had an AMH test to see what your ovarian reserve is? Did I understand you correctly? The highest dose you have ever been one is 300?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Steph, have you met up with Gabs?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck Gab an dSteph...

hello guys... Thx

have done sweet fa, too.... working tom....


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Ladies....please may I join you...as of today I am officially a PR, having had my first scan today at which i found that after 5 days of 450 Menopur I have 4 follicles, two are quite big already and two smaller ones

This is 'consistent' with my poor antral follicle count etc but still, the consultant we saw said there was no reason a big dose of drugs wouldn't recruit a few more follicles.  Am gutted, and it was very difficult for my dh because the cons. had mentioned blasts and been quite positive about numbers and he was really excited about the success rates for blasts but I felt that was premature.  It sucks being right!

I just hope on Saturday things are ok so we can press on with the cycle and not have to abandon it.

I have been lurking here for a while and wish Stephjoy and Gab the very best of luck in Turkey - it's very exciting, and at this point, combining tx with a holiday instead of a stressful job sounds genius!

many, many congratulations to Lincs Jax

and good luck to Little Jenny's sis for tomorrow

Incon we meet again sorry it seems I am stalking you from thread to thread!  Hope you are feeling better today.  Have you ever thought about having a punt at the Jinemed?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Where on earth do I start?  

Um... I'll try and work my way backwards and see how far I get before dinner's ready!


Juicy - press on regardless - an abandoned cycle is worse than anything, so I'd just go with what you have. I only had four eggs, you know...

CathB - it sounds very much as if you were not stimmed for long enough. Two mature out of nine? They collected your eggs too early I think. Just a couple more days might have made all the difference.
Nine isn't a poor response - the maturity level shows you weren't handled right, not that you have fewer eggs. And the fact you got that many on quite low stimms, well, you have every reason to hope 9f you go to a decent clinic who tailor protocols to suit you. 

Jax - chilling out is just the ticket! you've just had a period of high stress - take it easy till Tuesday.  

Glowing Nikki2008 eh? I'd like to glow! Hope the hypno goes well.

Odette - must be sooo exciting waiting for the call to say you have everything ready for DE. Whoo!

Great news on the fertilisation Sheldon!

Nicks, LilJen, Alegria, Laura, Merse, Beach, Sarah, Bugle, Steph, Lolly, TracyM, and everyone else - hello! Must dash before the meatballs burn...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for all yr good well wishes....arrived safely without a hitch from Terminal 5... ...apparently its the flights in the afternoon that get cancelled if any so thats a bit of info for anyone...

Its lovely here, had a lovely meal and a really nice evening with Steph and dh at Midpoint... ..

Beach - Good luck sweetie..my first scan is tomorrow..so hopefully will be joining you with the jabs soon..     

    ...to all our PUPO ladies...

Merse - thinking of you... 

Inc - You too.. 

Laura - You are gonna love it here...!!!!!!!!! 

got to go...really tired now...clinic tomorrow so..saying a wee prayer...  

Lots of big sloppy ones...as always....     .................Gabxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- good to hear you got there safe and well, good luck for scan.


----------



## alex g (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you for all your advice  
Everyone seems very positive about the Lister 

Not sure what we will do yet, may need some time to heal first, good to know there seems like there is still some hope  
Am going to have to take some notes on all your tips   i get confused so easily. 

Wishing everyone here lots of     and sending         
There seems so much going on here, sorry couldn't keep up  

Thanks again  

A reassured and happier Alex

Love &   to all

Alex xxx

PS    Hi Sheldon so good to see your news


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning all!  
How's it in Turkey girls?   Good luck with today's jabs, scans, tourism  
Inc any news?  
Mrs O and bugle - you've gone quite - both back now?  When is test? 
Merse hun   How are you doing? OK I hope   
Lincs - any dates for scans/ HCG?
sheldon - good luck for today 
Alegria   
spoony -   no senna now dude -not advised in pregnancy  
Nikki 08 - glowing is good! Especially without expensive facial products  
Cath B - you are making lots of follies on lowish dose stims - as LJ said, have a look at DHEA it might get you better quality   AMH test also so you have a bit more info about your chances 
Juicy - all is not lost, I expect you are gutted but you still have a good chance of a few eggs 
Alex G  
Mirra - hope the meatballs were yummy! went out for Thai last night   My appetite seems to be better - think I have a bit more room with that head down. Getting a few Braxton Hicks now too. Bet you are counting the days til May16th!  
Beach and Swinny - hello Northern girls!   
LB - dreamt you had triplets last night!!!    Surely a good sign?
Chat later, friend coming for lunch, only just got up - well still in jammies actually
Nicks


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow!  This thread is growing so fast.  I can't keep up!  

Steph, thanks for that update.  Where would we be without you? Hope the stims are going well and you're holding on to that PMA.  

Gab, glad to see you arrived ok and are enjoying Istanbul.  Hope all goes well with the scan.  

Jax, hope you're bearing up ok.  

Sheldon, great news.  Whens your ET?  

Alex, sorry you've been having such a tough time but pleased to hear the advice from these ladies has reassured.  

Juicy I've replied to you on the natural IVF thread.

Merse, if you're looking in, lots of  

Laura and Swinny, not long now till we joint the others on stims.  How are you feeling?  

I'm due to start stimming in about a week and I'm getting pretty anxious.  As this is our last go, I a bit nervous about what happens after.  It's been so long that we've been ttc, having treatment and generally obsessed with pregnancy, I can't remember what life was like before!  Part of me just wants it to be over so we know either way and get on with our lives.  We've put so many decisions on hold "in case we have a baby".  But another part of me's dreading having to deal with the finality of stopping trying if it doesn't work and so doesn't want the treatment to start. At least now we've still got our last go in front of us.  Above all I'm so terrified of another of those awful failed fert telephone calls.  That was so awful.  Thinking about it brings me out in a cold sweat.....

Anyway, my plan of action to get through the next few weeks is to be much more relaxed that I was in my last cylces.  Everything in moderation, including the odd glass of wombjuice (Laura and Mirra, big thanks to whichever one of you drew our attention to this very important point), regular walks, long lie ins when I can. 

Sorry to go on about myself.

Love to everyone else.


xxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello Team PR

Ladies in Turkey - Sending you lots of positive vibes and good wishes    

A big hug to everyone else, so much has happened here for the last 2 days, will try to catch up with you all later, sorry for the lack of personals today but not much energy left now... 

I had my ec yesterday and was extremelly disappointed that from the 3 large follies and 2 smaller ones they only managed to retrieve 1 egg (the other follies were all empty!!)    So, as you can all imagined my pma went out of the window for the rest of the day yesterday and part of this morning till the lab called half hour ago to say that it has fertilized normally and they want me back there tomorrow at lunchtime for a day 2 transfer!!!    I'm still in shock but very happy too    I believe my liitle fighter will have much better chances being back in his mummy's womb than in a petri dish in a lab. I'm realistic that a single embie it's a long shot but as I read in one of the threads that "you could have 1 excellent one put back in and it might not work, or you could have one poor one that will take, that is nature" so basically whatever the quality its down to fate and if your body takes it.' Well, that's my pma back on track anyway  

Thank you all for all the love and support   

Alegria x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

oh Alegria !  congrats on your embie, and on the PMA.  that sucks about the other eggs, you must have had an awful night...but now you can try to relax and get yourself focused on welcoming your fighter tomorrow!!    

Miranda, thank you, I'm so so so glad your 4 eggs got you a result.  And thanks Nicki W.  I would be chuffed with 4, but thought it was unlikely we would get an egg from each follie.  Scans tomorrow and Monday are nerve wracking prospects but if we ended up with 1, that's the same as last month and if 2 , then twice as good as last month for twice the money - so 3 or 4 would be a result!    PMA, right !!

Good luck Sheldon !!!  and      to all the Turkey ladies today - Lollipop well done for getting there safely, I feel quite envious hearing how nice it all is!

And spoony...I second what Nicki W says about the senna, meant to say that yesterday...I am carrying a secret burden of guilt about my foolishness last month which may well have ruined my cycle...I took some syrup of figs before ET because I was so bunged up - unfortunately, it didn't take effect till the day after ET...when I woke up with grinding cramps and spent 2 hours on the loo.  This was NOT GOOD surely for my poor little embie after the traumas he'd already had.  

Francie, I've pmed you ...I can only imagine the added pressure you're under this time...i just   for a BFP so that your agonising is over....

Alex, so glad to hear you feel more positive and hopeful today x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Alegria hon, I've replied to your PM but hadn't seen the message above, faaantastic result there my love, I knew the Lister and your eggie wouldn't let you down! Good luck for ET tomorrow honey!

Sorry no more persos but I'm spending more time on here than doing my work...  well I'd rather be chatting to my girls than getting screamed at by a stroppy French person!
Happy Friday y'all!
xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quickie as have bad headache and want to go lie down. Had scan at the clinic today which showed that after 4 days of stimms, there is nothing really going on with my ovaries 

I have been told to carry on until Monday, when we will have another scan and either cancel the cycle, or see if maybe I am just having a very slow response,  in which case I might have to stimm for longer than normal (like Alegria has just done I think? Alegria -  praying that your fighter embie will stick around for the long haul   and give you a lovely BFP!) - this would mean changing our flights and staying a few days longer, but we have decided if there are some follies Monday then we would be fine with this.

Now have my lovely FF Gabrielle (Lollipop) here too and she has been a rock - thanks Gab  - you always know what to say! She and her DH and my own lovely DH are all supporting each other and bolstering each others PMA, which really helps.

So going to go try have a lovely weekend seeing some sights in Istanbul, and we'll see what Monday holds   

Will let you know  love to all  sorry no personals right now but i do think of you all and wish you all the luck in the world wherever you are with your tx   

Love Steph xxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all

Ladies in Turkey hope you are all doing well.    

Sheldon good luck!  

Alegria -     I   that your egg is extra special and perfect. I   that's your future baby. I know people say you only need one but it is dissappointing. That's why this thread is so helpful. I assumed that as our situation was MFI that I'd produce enough eggs which was naiive on my part as we all respond differently. So it can be a shock and a disappointment but your egg fertilised normally which is great news.   for tomorrow.     

Juicy, thinking of you hun for scans.   

Cath - hope you're ok.  

Stephjoy thanks for updated register, my test date is 17th....   for you today. I   that Monday is better news. In my experience a few days can make a lot of difference. Keep eating lots of protein. I'm sure there is lots of yummy Turkish meaty dishes. HAve a lovely weekend seeing the sites.  

Hi everyone else (sorry so many people?!)

Juicy & Nicki - thanks for advice about senna. They advised me to use Lactolose which had done the trick. Still quite bloated and bubbly tum but they said that's normal as the ovaries fill back up with fluid.

I am having a few little twinges down there and had a couple of hot flushes today. Is that normal? I walked to our local shops for a few bits and had to sit down in Borders as felt a bit woozy. I thought gentle walking was ok? So am back on the sofa now.   I am sure there's a thread somewhere about 2ww, just need to find it. Still none the wiser about bi-nucleate embryos either. Hey ho, out of my hands now so no point stressing about it. Slept really well last night so that's a good.

By the way, can anyone help me with a ticker, I tried to make one but the dates were backwards and I wasn't sure which box on my profile to put it in....

Hugs everyone.

Spoonyx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for such a lovely welcome. And the advice. I'm going to talk to dh about looking at a second opinion from somewhere like Lister. I know he's not keen on travelling too far for tx but it would be worth it if we get somewhere. 

 and   to those of you on the 2ww and tx at the moment. 

Cathie x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Spoony - find your ticker then cut and paste the writing bit into your signature box   Lactulose - urgh - used to make me gag   Take it easy your body's been through a fair bit this last week.   
Alegria - good luck for your embie -   I always think even if 3 or 4 had fertilised there may only be one good one and this way the one good one has selected itself for you 
Francie - its a good thing to know one way or another if this is your last go. Hopefully it will be the one!   Are you DHEA'ing?
Juicy - hopefully your will have more follies next scan 
Hi Nix  
Steph   can imagine you are upset and thinking the worst - hope Gab is helping you get your head round things. Its still early a 4 day scan, I wasn't scanned til day 8 or so on my first IVF's. Hopefully things will change    hope your head feels better later. Thinking of you hun   
Love to all
NW


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow - leave this thread for a day and look what happens.

Had my last scan today and now have 9 follies. However the 4 initial ones are still the front runners. There is a 5th at 11mm which may mature enough for EC on Mon but the others are under 10mm (I take too long to wake up after D.R. - DEF NOT AGAIN).
Spoony - I know that you've had a rough time but thrilled that you got to ET (take it easy now and rest - the EC can take it out out of you)   
Sheldon - 100% fert - Brill!! So much for my ICSI advice - was going from my own horrible experience, clearly you didn't need it    
Alegria - Congrats on your little embie. It will be a fighter and as you know many on here have achieved BFP with 1 embie   
Lolipop - hope all going well in Turkey  
Steph - you are so amazing at all your personals please don't apologise for not doing them once in a blue moon. My heart goes out to you at the moment re the stimming. Think of Alegria's tx though, hopefully that's you and next week will be a different story. Sending you lots of positive vibes        

Sorry to miss loads of you out - I'm useless!

Love
Cath
X


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all - I received a letter from one of the Hammersmith doctors this morning and it basically confirmed that they don't want to change my dose or switch me to Menopur but no reasons were given. However they are going to give me IM (intramuscular) progesterone next time. Does that mean Gestone? I heard it's quite painful (?)    just posted a long letter asking all sorts of follow up questions. I would like some more tests to be carried out before I cycle again, as far as I am concerned there is no point just rushing into another cycle without a proper investigation. 

Steph - sorry to hear that your ovaries are a bit slow at the moment  but hopefully some nice juicy follicles will appear by Monday.    

Alegria - good luck with your ET tomorrow    

Spoons - wishing you a happy and stressfree 2ww    

Best wishes to everybody else    

Nicole


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Steph - Am willing those shy follies to grow for you for Monday     I'm glad Gabs is there to offer support - what a gem.  Am thinking of you both   

Alegria - Good luck for tomorrow   

Cath - Great news on the scan  

Laura - I'm in Kent at the mo, not London although I'm driving up to Notts tomorrow to my In Laws...arghhhh....I could do with out that.  Gotta drive myself as DH is arriving in the UK tonight and going straight to Notts.

Beach - Hope the stimming is going well  

Nicks - Oooo, not long to go now.  When's your next scan?

I'm sorry for no more personals - I'm finding it really hard to keep up with this thread at the mo - I blame it on the jet lag!   to all those I've forgotten  

xxxx


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your postitive vibes, 2 embryos are onboard and hopefully they are going to stick around.

ET was hardwork as I couldnt keep the speculum in, so I had to have a student nurse holding it in whilst the nurse did the transfer.  It seemed a lot more painful than the trial. Is that normal We have to have a full bladder at Oxford.  I thought I was going to pee myself.

Still it done now.  I was told that both Embryos were top draw, so with a bit of luck I will be big as a house by Xmas.


 to all of you ladies on this crazy journey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

Blimey, I was only away last night and its just taken me half hour to cathc up!!

Steph -   Again, left you mesage on other thread>  XX

Shelodon - Congrats PUPO.. 

Francie - Hows my lovely cycle bud?

Lolly - I'm excited about coming out, just wish I was there with you guys.

Merse - If your Lurking, thinking of you.    Enjoy your weekend away.

Mirra - How many more hours til maternit leave?  

Nicks - Triplets!!    I've never even managed 3 embryos so thi really is going to be a fab cycle!!

Cath - Welcome

Lil Jen - Oh I missed the egg freezing stuff how exciting.  Is the LFC?   For Kate tom.

I'll post before I lose it!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - So you tested yet?  

Nik2008 - Yup, plan your cycle and let that DHEA do its stuff.  

Emma - So is it good to be home?  Tim is from Notts, small world!

Spoons - I had loads of weird symptoms with IVF, think its your body dealing with all the rubbish we shove in. 

Linx - How are you feeling now?  Hope things have calmed down now. 

Sarah - Hows you doing?

Have I missed anyone.. if so.. sorry!!  Too many people and only a little brain!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls just checking in before I go away for the weekend off to wales till Tues as its my birthday 38 an childless but will try and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Been feeling really crap and lots of tears heard nothing from my clinic so peed off with them!!
Laura thanks for text 
Steph lets hope they are slow growers and theres plenty there by Mon  
Gab good luck hun  
Mir an Nicks hope bumps an u 2 Ok  
Odette well done on getting straight back on 
Em hope jet lag soon goes 
Beach hope jabs going OK?
Bugle hows u PUPO girl?
Lynx have you reached test day yet
Love to everyone and everyone I've missed  Miss you all just trying to get my head together!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Nicki - I actually like Lactulose but hopefully won't need t again.

Cath - 9 follies that's fab!!!! Well done you!!! 

Nicole 0 get a second opinion if I were you or ask for more explanation.

Sheldon - welcome to the 2ww! Sounds like E/T was not fun   but it's over now so concentrte on letting those beanies bed into your internal feather douvet! Just so you know, if we have singletons, mine is due 22nd Dec so yours will be 23rd, twins will be 2nd/3rd Dec.   What a Christmas present that would be!!

Slept for 2 hours this arvo. DH wanted to go to Bournemouth for the day tomorrow but I don' know if its' a good idea? Seaside air good?

Spoony x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - Hello dearest.  Have a fun weekendmy dear and  !!!

Spoons -    Christmas babies would be perfect.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes Laura - all this has freaked me out enough to do egg freezing at LFC.  Doc says I should respond well, although naturally I hang out on this thread too much to take that as a given!  FSH was fine (4.1 and 6.9) on both rounds of tests so was antral follicle count.  AMH and inhibin b fluctuated wildly   - I know they are not supposed to but I have managed to be both ok and too low in each, depending on the month!!  However, doc still said she would expect me to respond well so I'm hoping she is right!!  Zita West clinic told me not to obsess on AMH and inhibin B since they have seen some totally off the wall results on both of these which have people like me in a total tizzy and they end up doing fine.  I kick off in June and plan to do at least 2 rounds - the second one may be embryos with dp rather than eggs - it depends how I respond.  I am prepared to do a third round if need be - move to bigger house will have to wait!  

Hilariously, the doctor was going on about how the worst risk was OHSS.  Doesn't scare me at all.  Poor response?  That scares me!!!!  

Kate is a bit low today - now that the doctor has admitted that they will probably get some eggs out of her, he was going on about how they expect them to be of poor quality because of her FSH.  Apparently she also has a small uterus, which is not good for some reason.  No idea why.  EC is tomorrow afternoon for her so please  

Sorry for no personals - am "between jobs" at the moment (start new one next week) so have a visitor for my week off. Between the Tower, Westminster Abbey, the London Eye and Buckingham Palace, I'm exhausted!!  Will catch up later.  Meanwhile, much love to all!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - Why would you do IVF with your partner?  I agree with the egg freezing but you need to be so careful with freezing embies with someone your not 100% about, if you was to split then you know he can withdraw consent and you will loose them.  If you think he is the one after you have some eggs in the freezer then I'd just go for it with him? 

Where on earth is your sis having treatment?? I know the dr's need to keep your feet on the ground but really. If they think she stands no chance then they shouldn't be treating her!!   I bet her dr is a man!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Whoo! Only 19 days to go L! It's coming round so fast now.

Merse - lovely to hear from you, and happy birthday! 

Spoons - didn't realise how near you are to me! Whereabouts in Wilts are you?

Sheldon - well done on being PUPO!

Alegria - excellent that you have a good embryo there. Now for the mind-bending 2WW!

Nikki08 - yes, gestone jabs are painful, but I thought they were better than the bowel agony of Cyclogest, and it's much easier absorbed. Icecubes on your **** is the key!

Francie - the fear is awful when you mark out your last go -   that it'll happen this time.

Lolly and Steph - what are you eating tonight?  

Nicks - do you feel as if you're going to explode now?

Beach -  

I know I've missed loads, but argh! Anyone who manages to get us all in one message must be a heroine I reckon.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laurab - that is part of the internal debate and the reason I definitely want some eggs frozen not just embryos.  Embryos historically have frozen better than eggs which made me look into that more but with the new vitrification techniques for egg freezing it may well be that things have changed there and just eggs will be fine.  My doc says that about 90% eggs will thaw ok with vitrification - it has resolved the ice crystals problem which was the main issue with egg freezing before.

I really love my new dp but you are right it is a big step and he could withdraw agreement for using them and I would have no redress.

Lots to think about!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

If you are seriously thinking about embies then I think you should just go for it. I don't think you will ever regret having them.  Wish I'd acted sooner.    He must be pretty committed to you too, if he wasn't he wouldn't have been so supportive over the egg freezing/ embie stuff.  Anyway for now we should be focusing on your lovely sister.. bet she nervous.  She will be fine.. she'll have a nice little crop of PERFECT eggs that will become perfect embryos!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks so much for the virtual hugs and messages of support - they really do mean a lot  -  that Monday will be a better scenario and we can carry on 

Had a quiet afternoon/eve today - Paul went for a swim in the hotel swimming pool with Gab's DH and son (what a sweetie he is, he's a really lovely kid  ) they took good care of helping him in and out of the pool etc while I managed to have a sleep and got rid of my nasty headache.

Poor Gab is really suffering with her endo/period pains and after such a long day of travel (they were up at 2.30am) yesterday and she flaked out for this evening - so they had food in the hotel while Paul and I went out for a nice meal - Miranda we had peppersteaks - so plenty of protein  Gab if you read this before we meet for brekkie hope you are feeling rested sweetie 

Feeling OK - not great but just OK - we love Istanbul and are determined to enjoy our holiday no matter what happens with the tx    - so am going to try not to worry until Monday!

Good luck with EC tomorrow for LittleJen's sis - hope she gets some lovely eggs Jen    - good luck to everybody else who needs it and  to anyone who needs those xx

 to everybody else x

Love Steph xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Forgot to add - yes Kate's doc is a man!!  I think she is generally happy with him but he does seem to know how to focus on the negative.  I know they have to be realistic but I doubt anyone goes into IVF thinking "this will be a breeze and I'm bound to be pregnant in a month", especially when they have high FSH.  Kate was pleased just to have a few follies and I don't think he can assume her eggs will be of low quality before even getting to EC.  Right now I am just praying she gets two or three eggs - four would be marvellous!!    

Sorry again for lack of personals - feel tired and am worried about Kate; will catch up over the weekend but much love to all!

One dumb thing - I haven't worked out what PUPO stands for!! Can someone explain


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Preg Until Proven Otherwise!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you Laura - I love it!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim isn't coming Blackpool with me.  So I have to do al that driving on my own.    And in all the mess I can't find my phone charger so going without mobile too.    I'm sure men are more moody than women!

Won't be back for couple of days so have good weekend.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What are you doing in Blackpool, L? Partying for the last time for nine months?  

LilJen - I find fert docs in this country horrendously negative generally - I saw loads of them at the Lister! Though Mohammed Saleh was very upbeat I remember.

Helen always had pepper steaks at Midpoint, Steph! There's a little place at the end of one of the streets near the Gonen where I had strips of beef with sour cream with womb juice - sluuurrrrp. But once I'd had the goat's cheese at Midpoint I hardly varied - I'm so boring! If we ever go to McDonald's I always have the same thing too.

The rose wine is really nice at Midpoint and not pricey - I thoroughly recommend it! Though you don't drink a lot, I know.

I'm still eating loads of beef - which I hardly ever did before. Reckon he's going to be like his daddy, though he should like my stuff too - lots of leaves!

xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to your new homw PR ladies.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135724.new#new


----------

